# Quirinale: Mattarella-bis vicino.



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Al via la settima votazione al Colle, che sarà ancora un nulla di fatto con schede bianche e astensioni, anche se si prevede un boom di voti per Mattarella.
Spaccature tra i partiti e coalizioni frantumate sia a sinistra che a destra, scenario politico sconvolto.

Sarà nulla di fatto anche alla settima votazione, ma ora i leader dei partiti stanno deponendo le armi e sono orientati a chiedere a Mattarella di restare altri 7 anni.
Mattarella che continua a chiudersi in un ambiguo silenzio.

*Salvini: "Piuttosto che andare avanti altri 5 giorni con i veti meglio dire al presidente Mattarella ripensaci, ma bisogna farlo con convinzione". 

Letta: "Tentare tutto il possibile per la quadratura del cerchio ma se non si riesce ad arrivare in fondo, c'è la saggezza del Parlamento, assecondarla è democrazia".

Colloquio Mattarella-Draghi dopo il giuramento della Consulta.

Forza Italia e i centristi di destra, usciti dalla coalizione di CDX, continuano a spingere per Casini.*

*Meloni : "Salvini chiede di andare tutti a pregare Mattarella? Non voglio crederci."*


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Difficile trovare una figura idonea che nel momento opportuno indirizza le sorti del paese andando anche contro il voto degli italiani.

Ci credo che non si mettano d'accordo...


----------



## Swaitak (29 Gennaio 2022)

Biiisss Biiissss


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Anche Casini sembra arrendersi: "Venga l'italia prima di tutti noi."*


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al via la settima votazione al Colle, che sarà ancora un nulla di fatto con schede bianche e astensioni, anche se si prevede un boom di voti per Mattarella.
> Spaccature tra i partiti e coalizioni frantumate sia a sinistra che a destra, scenario politico sconvolto.
> 
> Sarà nulla di fatto anche alla settima votazione, ma ora i leader dei partiti stanno deponendo le armi e sono orientati a chiedere a Mattarella di restare altri 7 anni.
> ...



oh, che sorpresa! È sempre starà una delle sole due opzioni possibili considerato che le sorti della politica italiana vengono decise fuori dall’Italia.

Dopo il ritorno di Cacarella, come per magia, un nuovo balzo dei contagi.

L’Italia è finita


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Aggiungo che questo è il Presidente al quale tutta la massoneria al completo ha regalato una mega standing ovation. Poteva fargliela forse il popolo italiano?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> oh, che sorpresa! È sempre starà una delle sole due opzioni possibili considerato che le sorti della politica italiana vengono decise fuori dall’Italia.
> 
> Dopo il ritorno di Cacarella, come per magia, un nuovo balzo dei contagi.
> 
> L’Italia è finita



Cacarella che non ha mai presentato una lettera di rinuncia ufficiale, fingendo di andare in pensione con anche le foto degli scatoloni, è la figura più vergognosa tra tutte.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ancora 7 anni di mummiarella  
Certo che anche il suo silenzio è stato vergognoso.
Bastava dire una parola,una singola parola anzichè far finta di nulla per tutti questi giorni.

Alla fine il suo era un finto no.


----------



## Prealpi (29 Gennaio 2022)

Sempre peggio, questo paese è sempre più una barzelletta


----------



## Mika (29 Gennaio 2022)

Quindi o Mattarella o continuano a non votare fino al 2030 o duemilamai?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ancora 7 anni di mummiarella
> Certo che anche il suo silenzio è stato vergognoso.
> Bastava dire una parola,una singola parola anzichè far finta di nulla per tutti questi giorni.
> 
> Alla fine il suo era un finto no.



Ma lui lo fa per il bene del Paese, un enorme sacrificio!

E c'è anche gente che ha perso dieci minuti della sua vita ad ascoltare il discorso di fine anno con il suo (ambiguo e mai ufficiale) addio, gente che piangeva su Twitter.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Difficile trovare una figura idonea che nel momento opportuno indirizza le sorti del paese andando anche contro il voto degli italiani.
> 
> Ci credo che non si mettano d'accordo...


Niente dai. È solo un circo.
Logico che sarebbe andata a finire così. Il mattarella bis è una sconfitta politica enorme per il cdx e una conferma che è tutto deciso nei piani alti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Quella sciagurata elezione di Napolitano per la seconda volta è stata la fine, da adesso in avanti sarà sempre così.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Grande mossa di Salvini se il suo obiettivo è dimostrare di aver fallito su tutti i fronti e perdere ancora innumerevoli consensi facendoli guadagnare alla Meloni.. che delusione.


----------



## Mika (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma lui lo fa per il bene del Paese, un enorme sacrificio!
> 
> E c'è anche gente che ha perso dieci minuti della sua vita ad ascoltare il discorso di fine anno con il suo (ambiguo e mai ufficiale) addio, gente che piangeva su Twitter.


Lui aveva rifiutato tanto che se ne è tornato con le valigie a Palermo e ora deve ritornare. Non so sto giro mi sembra che lo hanno imposto anche a lui. Se voleva si ricandidava e lo avrebbero votato alla prima tornata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Meloni : "Salvini chiede di andare tutti a pregare Mattarella? Non voglio crederci."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lui aveva rifiutato tanto che se ne è tornato con le valigie a Palermo e ora deve ritornare. Non so sto giro mi sembra che lo hanno imposto anche a lui. Se voleva si ricandidava e lo avrebbero votato alla prima tornata.



No dai, non esiste. Tutti coloro che non hanno accettato la candidatura lo hanno fatto con comunicati ufficiali del proprio staff.
Lui è rimasto volutamente ambiguo. Non ha mai detto in modo CHIARO che si sarebbe ritirato.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini pagliaccio. Merita lo 0% alle prossime elezioni, meno del M5S, PD, FI, e tutta l'altra feccia come lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Grande mossa di Salvini se il suo obiettivo è dimostrare di aver fallito su tutti i fronti e perdere ancora innumerevoli consensi facendoli guadagnare alla Meloni.. che delusione.



E' finita per la Meloni, non importa quanti voti avrà.
Si è creata una "maggioranza ursula" che farà legge proporzionale.

Sono state decise anche le elezioni (sempre che ci siano) del 2023.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che questo è il Presidente al quale tutta la massoneria al completo ha regalato una mega standing ovation. Poteva fargliela forse il popolo italiano?


Che schifo. Mi sento preso per i fondelli per l’ennesima volta


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cacarella che non ha mai presentato una lettera di rinuncia ufficiale, fingendo di andare in pensione con anche le foto degli scatoloni, è la figura più vergognosa tra tutte.


Era già tutto predeterminato


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Niente dai. È solo un circo.
> Logico che sarebbe andata a finire così. Il mattarella bis è una sconfitta politica enorme per il cdx e una conferma che è tutto deciso nei piani alti


Ieri perfino Cazzullo ha evidenziato più e più volte che Mattarella-bis è la sconfitta del centrodestra. Ovviamente, lui lo diceva per favorire Draghi, ma resta il fatto che Salvini ha fatto una figuraccia. E la stessa Meloni non crescerà più di tanto, con Draghi premier non ci sarà un'opposizione credibile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al via la settima votazione al Colle, che sarà ancora un nulla di fatto con schede bianche e astensioni, anche se si prevede un boom di voti per Mattarella.
> Spaccature tra i partiti e coalizioni frantumate sia a sinistra che a destra, scenario politico sconvolto.
> 
> Sarà nulla di fatto anche alla settima votazione, ma ora i leader dei partiti stanno deponendo le armi e sono orientati a chiedere a Mattarella di restare altri 7 anni.
> ...


Mattarella o Draghi, bisogna continuare con l'opera di distruzione e azzeramento della piccola e media impresa concepiti da Draghi a fine del 2020 insieme ad altri 29 banchieri nel documento chiamato *reviving and restructuring the corporate sector post covid. *C'è già scritto, è tutto finalizzato a questo disegno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini annientato annuncia la resa, rassegnato e quasi in lacrime.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Ho fatto 22 proposte, non ne ha andata bene una...C'è una parte del parlamento che non vuole, tanto vale che rimane la squadra di prima. Draghi a Palazzo Chigi e Mattarella al Quirinale".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini annientato annuncia la resa, rassegnato e quasi in lacrime.*


Andasse a piangere da Verdini e si ritirasse. Ed è di nuovo la truffa del centrodestra, la fintaopposizione. La storia si ripete.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Ho fatto 22 proposte, non ne ha andata bene una...C'è una parte del parlamento che non vuole, tanto vale che rimane la squadra di prima. Draghi a Palazzo Chigi e Mattarella al Quirinale".*



A parte le clamorose ingenuità e scemenze strategiche (nessuno di noi gli risparmia critiche ed insulti da giorni, la buonafede dei nostri commenti è evidente) permettetemi però di dire che chi ha cercato di fare dei nomi non può essere considerato il principale responsabile di questa situazione.

Il fatto è che chi fa un minimo tentativo per abbattere questo sistema, viene sempre annientato. Poi va beh, lui è un ******* incapace.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ieri perfino Cazzullo ha evidenziato più e più volte che Mattarella-bis è la sconfitta del centrodestra. Ovviamente, lui lo diceva per favorire Draghi, ma resta il fatto che Salvini ha fatto una figuraccia. E la stessa Meloni non crescerà più di tanto, con Draghi premier non ci sarà un'opposizione credibile.


Raga è finita per l’Italia. Si entra ufficialmente in dittatura e la pandemia è stata solo un assaggio.
Il centro destra è alla frutta, non è impossibile che salvini piano piano confluisca nel csx, tanto ormai…
Salvini è proprio il peggiore.
La Meloni verrà relegata a macchietta urlatrice perchè non avrà possibilità di movimento


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A parte le clamorose ingenuità e scemenze strategiche (nessuno di noi gli risparmia critiche ed insulti da giorni, la buonafede dei nostri commenti è evidente) permettetemi però di dire che chi ha cercato di fare dei nomi non può essere considerato il principale responsabile di questa situazione.
> 
> Il fatto è che chi fa un minimo tentativo per abbattere questo sistema, viene sempre annientato. Poi va beh, lui è un ******* incapace.


No non ci sono giustificazioni. Salvini 3 anni fa ha contribuito a difendere questo sistema e questi sono i danni. Perfino, Di Maionese era d'accordo a far fuori Mattarella. E ricordo che io odio tutti i grandi partiti, tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che questo è il Presidente al quale tutta la massoneria al completo ha regalato una mega standing ovation. Poteva fargliela forse il popolo italiano?


Quello che è successo sotto mattarella è qualcosa di incredibile....
Nelle segrete stanze hanno deciso cosa doveva esserne dell'italia.

Il tutto, ovviamente, andando contro il voto e gli italiani.

Questo paese è destinato alle peggiori cose.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Ho fatto 22 proposte, non ne ha andata bene una...C'è una parte del parlamento che non vuole, tanto vale che rimane la squadra di prima. Draghi a Palazzo Chigi e Mattarella al Quirinale".*



Ma quali proposte hai fatto maiale schifoso? Ne avessi fatto una seria, una. La lega deve sparire dalla faccia della terra


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No non ci sono giustificazioni. Salvini 3 anni fa ha contribuito a difendere questo sistema e questi sono i danni. Perfino, Di Maionese era d'accordo a far fuori Mattarella. E ricordo che io odio tutti i grandi partiti, tutti.


Forse qui non si è capito che non si può più "mediare". Se vogliamo rimanere nell'UE, allora devono farci andare bene Mario Draghi (che appunto ne è il maggior rappresentante) e compagnia. Altrimenti, bisogna uscirne.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Gennaio 2022)

Con la rielezione del PdR, di fatto il sistema politico implode definitivamente.
E sapete qual è la cosa triste? che 3 settimane fa il post che feci aveva precisamente previsto per filo e per segno le varie fasi.
Se non ricordo male, pronosticai un possibile mattarella bis a cavallo tra ottava e decima chiama dopo che tra la quinta e la settima si iniziassero a levare i peana per il ritorno del presidente.
Tutto così... prevedibile.
Il sistema non funziona piu, è bloccato e va ripensato sotto ogni aspetto.
Urge una nuova costituente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No non ci sono giustificazioni. Salvini 3 anni fa ha contribuito a difendere questo sistema e questi sono i danni. Perfino, Di Maionese era d'accordo a far fuori Mattarella. E ricordo che io odio tutti i grandi partiti, tutti.



Tieni presente però che tutti questi giochi hanno distrutto anche la meloni,che ancora adesso dice che non voterà Mattarella.
Non limitatevi alla questione del Quirinale, che è un'inezia.
Tutto questo gioco era per un obiettivo con orizzonte più ampio, cioé disinnescare la vittoria della meloni nel 2023 annullando la volontà popolare con nuovi giochi di palazzo.

Non giustifico nessuno, spero di non essere frainteso.

Ma non ci sono veramente modi di abbattere questo sistema massonico, nemmeno se ci fosse una vera opposizione al posto di questi pagliacci.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con la rielezione del PdR, di fatto il sistema politico implode definitivamente.
> E sapete qual è la cosa triste? che 3 settimane fa il post che feci aveva precisamente previsto per filo e per segno le varie fasi.
> Se non ricordo male, pronosticai un possibile mattarella bis a cavallo tra ottava e decima chiama dopo che tra la quinta e la settima si iniziassero a levare i peana per il ritorno del presidente.
> Tutto così... prevedibile.
> ...


Il 'sistema' funziona benissimo, in un'altra accezione del termine.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Sullo scenario del governo Ursula, già Peter Gomez, e non solo lui, ne parlò mesi fa e ci feci un topic. Lo scenario è chiaro da mesi, se non anni: Gomez: "Se Meloni vincesse le elezioni, Salvini rifarebbe un governo Ursula" .


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini annientato annuncia la resa, rassegnato e quasi in lacrime.*


Ma sparisci pagliaccio


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

A sto punto, bisogna fare il tifo per il signor "Crisi Istituzionale". Ma ovviamente si caheranno tutti sotto, sia mai...


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Mattarella:
>silura Savona
>non scioglie le camere nel estate 2019
>crea il Conte bis
>insabbia il caso Palamara al Csm
>non scioglie le camere nel inverno scorso dopo che Renzi sfiducia Conte perché "col virus non si può votare"
Salvini cosa fa? Lo voterà PDR. 
Che delusione


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Sta arrivando una richiesta a Mattarella...È una sconfitta per tutti, in particolare per i leader che si erano intestarditi ad eleggere un loro presidente, cioè Matteo Salvini e Giuseppe Conte".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ma il Tweet della Meloni contro Salvini ?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mattarella:
> >silura Savona
> >non scioglie le camere nel estate 2019
> >crea il Conte bis
> ...


Crisi istituzionale, abbia le palle la Lega di farlo nel voto segreto se ha un briciolo di dignità. Hanno la maggioranza, sono loro i playmaker. Una permanenza di questo status quo sarà moooolto peggio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2022)

La soluzione peggiore possibile, sia per come arriva, sia per il candidato che non mi è mai piaciuto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Sta arrivando una richiesta a Mattarella...È una sconfitta per tutti, in particolare per i leader che si erano intestarditi ad eleggere un loro presidente, cioè Matteo Salvini e Giuseppe Conte".*



Mi chiedo, come si fa ancora ad affidarsi a CONTE e CASALINO?
Salvini è veramente bacato in testa, dai...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Casini: "Faccio togliere il mio nome da ogni discussione e chiedo a Mattarella di continuare per il bene del paese".

Mentana: "Mario Draghi ha chiesto a Mattarella di rimanere per il bene e la stabilità del paese, se il parlamento lo richiederà".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Casini: "Faccio togliere il mio nome da ogni discussione e chiedo a Mattarella di continuare per il bene del paese".
> 
> Mentana: "Mario Draghi ha chiesto a Mattarella di rimanere per il bene e la stabilità del paese, se il parlamento lo richiederà".*




Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahaah Draghi che va da Mattarella con la richiesta formale....

TEATRINO DECISO DA GIORNI COME GALLIANI E ANCELOTTI CON LA CARBONARA


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini voti con Meloni, cacci le palle dio santissimo. Questo è uno scenario simil Mario Draghi al Quirinale, fidatevi di me.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Quegli altri pagliacci di Renzi e Italia Viva che dicono? Saranno d'accordo anche loro, ovviamente, figuratevi se non fanno giravolte, sono campioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini voti con Meloni, cacci le palle dio santissimo. Questo è uno scenario simil Mario Draghi al Quirinale, fidatevi di me.



Molto peggiore, credimi.

Con Draghi al Quirinale perlomeno il governo era da rifare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

E' anche inutile andare contro Salvini.
Quelli da bastonare sono tutti dentro Forza Italia


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Draghi sollecita i leader, per stringere su Mattarella".*


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Le ultime elezioni (finte) di un PdR itagliano.

Tra 7 anni saremo scomparsi, ce lo mandano direttamente dalla UE in quanto non più capaci di intendere e volere.

Godetevi l'agonia finale di questa fogna di paese. Un fallimento a 360 gradi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Draghi sollecita i leader, per stringere su Mattarella".*



Se Salvini fosse furbo per spaccare tutto ora dovrebbe dire "Voto Draghi".


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Sono i più grandi Mostri della storia di questo paese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le ultime elezioni (finte) di un PdR itagliano.
> 
> Tra 7 anni saremo scomparsi, ce lo mandano direttamente dalla UE in quanto non più capaci di intendere e volere.
> 
> Godetevi l'agonia finale di questa fogna di paese. Un fallimento a 360 gradi.



Cosa vuoi farci, Gabri?
Tra poco i social (e non solo) imploderanno di lacrime e tappetini rossi per Mummia 2.

Perlomeno la natura non si ferma, e l'estinzione farà il suo corso. Dispiace per figli, nipoti e pronipoti.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Se veramente il parlamento è incapace di eleggere un pdr, serve la crisi istituzionale per dire NO agli inciuci e ai compromessi pro-PD, che rimane ancora una volta il vincitore di tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Marco Damilano a TGLA7: "Governo esce indebolito, serve coinvolgere Draghi".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se veramente il parlamento è incapace di eleggere un pdr, serve la crisi istituzionale per dire NO agli inciuci e ai compromessi pro-PD, che rimane ancora una volta il vincitore di tutto.



Il PD se ne è stato fermo in un angolo, senza fare nulla, conoscendo già l'esito. Del resto Mattarella è uno di loro, e sapevano che il pensionamento era una finta.

Hanno guardato gli altri scannarsi, distruggersi e aspettando i cadaveri sulla riva del fiume.

Sono mostri paurosi, ma indubbiamente sanno giocare bene.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tra 1 anno Mummiarells smammerà lasciando la cadrega all'altro Mostro.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Marco Damilano a TGLA7: "Governo esce indebolito, serve coinvolgere Draghi".*


Attenzione. Draghi nella forma non è PDR, ma nella sostanza sarà PDR e Premier allo stesso tempo. Mattarella, a quanto pare, farà solo il fantoccio "garante" dello status quo. Scenario da incubo!


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra 1 anno Mummiarells smammerà lasciando la cadrega all'altro Mostro.


Per questo dico che serve fare la crisi e non eleggere nessuno, fino a che il sistema non implode. Draghi è già PDR, Mattarella è solo una figurina.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Fonti di Italia Viva parlano di Renzi ottimista: "Stasera si chiude".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fonti di Italia Viva parlano di Renzi ottimista: "Stasera si chiude".*


È la fine, quest'altro è l'opposto della Fornero, che quando piangeva creava guai. Questo se esulta, significa che il peggio è arrivato.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Anche Giorgetti (Lega) ottimista sulla chiusura.*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Gennaio 2022)

italiani volete fare gli sboroni con 2.700 miliardi di debito beccatevi il becchino e il massone altrimenti gli stipendi pubblici li pagate coi vostri soldi
palla al centro e ci si ritenta la prossima volta


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al via la settima votazione al Colle, che sarà ancora un nulla di fatto con schede bianche e astensioni, anche se si prevede un boom di voti per Mattarella.
> Spaccature tra i partiti e coalizioni frantumate sia a sinistra che a destra, scenario politico sconvolto.
> 
> Sarà nulla di fatto anche alla settima votazione, ma ora i leader dei partiti stanno deponendo le armi e sono orientati a chiedere a Mattarella di restare altri 7 anni.
> ...


Schifo e ribrezzo per questa classe politica, pagliacci scandalosi che per la seconda volta non riescono a fare altro che chiedere il bis al capo dello stato.. Vadano tutti a casa 

Scandaloso anche Mummiarella se accetta, dopo aver detto di no ci ripensa e toglie le castagne dal fuoco a sti fessi assecondando (strano) il volere del PD che lo tirava per la giacchetta dal primo giorno

Mi auguro salvi la faccia dicendo no categorico


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi farci, Gabri?
> Tra poco i social (e non solo) imploderanno di lacrime e tappetini rossi per Mummia 2.
> 
> Perlomeno la natura non si ferma, e l'estinzione farà il suo corso. Dispiace per figli, nipoti e pronipoti.



Ma io non ho più la forza, guarda, siamo di fatto totalmente azzerati.

Siamo incatenati peggio degli schiavi. Il bello è che sono catene immaginarie, le mani e le braccia sono libere.

E' il cervello che non riesce a farle muovere, cervello poi ostaggio di un manipolo di mentecatti che non si saprebbero difendere nemmeno da un neonato.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fonti di Italia Viva parlano di Renzi ottimista: "Stasera si chiude".*


Italia viva nemici dell'italia e degli italiani.

Se non sbaglio annamaria parente fa parte di questa banda di delinquenti....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra 1 anno Mummiarells smammerà lasciando la cadrega all'altro Mostro.



Probabilissimo.
Oppure Draghi adesso si candiderà nel 2023 con la coalizione 5S Di Maio - PD- Forza italia- Renzi- Calenda - partitino Giorgetti stravincendo le elezioni magari con legge proporzionale.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Probabilissimo.
> Oppure Draghi adesso si candiderà nel 2023 con la coalizione 5S Di Maio - PD- Forza italia- Renzi- Calenda - partitino Giorgetti stravincendo le elezioni magari con legge proporzionale.


Si, probabilmente corteggerà tutti i partiti, come disse Mentana infatti non è diventato pdr anche per il fatto di non conoscere bene la politica italiana. Poi quando avrà i numeri e la confidenza con tutti, Mattarella si dimetterà e lo voteranno tutti a sto criminale.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Io lo dico sempre che quest'uomo è disturbato.

Mi pare di rivedere pippo franco in quel film in cui cambia abbigliamento da tifoso laziale a romanista per poi essere beccato.

Ecco, salvini è talmente tanto pagliaccio che si scorda pure che maschera indossa.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Speranza su Twitter: "Una grandissima gioia #Mattarella".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra 1 anno Mummiarells smammerà lasciando la cadrega all'altro Mostro.


Ovvio, nemmeno quotato.. Guiderà la fine della legislatura poi appena il nuovo parlamento si sarà contato lascerà il colle a Draghi

Che schifo.. In tutta sta fogna l'unica che ha tenuto un barlume di dignità è stata proprio la Meloni.. 
Salvini si è mostrato un fesso e FI ha sancito di essere un partito defunto e inutile


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

Dunque Mattarella fino alle prossime finte elezioni politiche del 2023 poi Draghi a tempo indeterminato....scenario inquietante


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Nino Cartabellotta boccia i politici: "Hanno miseramente fallito ed ora dichiarano che la scelta migliore è Mattarella".*


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Confermare Mattarella era il piano di quasi tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*La Russa: "Il Mattarella bis è una sconfitta, anche per lo spirito della Costituzione… Contenti loro, contenti tutti…
Noi di Fratelli d’Italia voteremo Nordio. La colpa non è di Salvini, è di tutti coloro che stanno convergendo verso un bis dell’attuale capo dello Stato. Pur avendo massimo rispetto per Mattarella, noi non lo voteremo, ma indicheremo nella scheda Nordio. Il centrodestra ne esce con le ossa rotte? Il centrodestra? Quale centrodestra?"*


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Speranza su Twitter: "Una grandissima gioia #Mattarella".*


La speranza l'abbiamo persa.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Dunque Mattarella fino alle prossime finte elezioni politiche del 2023 poi Draghi a tempo indeterminato....scenario inquietante


Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, dopo le elezioni finto governo di destra che dura un annetto. Poi a qualcuno verrà il mal di pancia e puff crolla tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Speranza su Twitter: "Una grandissima gioia #Mattarella".*



Il primo presidente che giura con la mascherinaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

La Russa non sbaglia.
Salvini ha sbagliato a forzxare la mano proprio su Casellati (che poi è stata impallinata dai suoi stessi compagni di merende di FI).

Avrebbe dovuto spingere con Frattini,dato che avrebbe avuto il consenso di molti grillini.

Ma FI veramente è un partito vergognoso,da prendere a calci sulle gengive.
Mi auguro che con la morte del caimano,che prima o poi arriverà,spariscano anche tutti questi traditori schifosi.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Enrico Letta con un toccante post, pubblica l'immagine di uno striscione appeso sopra l'ingresso della Camera dei deputati con scritto "Grazie Mattarella".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Lunga telefonata di Draghi con Di Maio, che scavalca Conte come leader dei 5S*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La Russa non sbaglia.
> Salvini ha sbagliato a forzxare la mano proprio su Casellati (che poi è stata impallinata dai suoi stessi compagni di merende di FI).
> 
> *Avrebbe dovuto spingere con Frattini,dato che avrebbe avuto il consenso di molti grillini.*
> ...


Salvini non vuole rompere con Forza Italia. È un partito di finta opposizione e finto-rinnovamento. Anche perchè, senza FI, non avrebbe i talk show Mediaset che vanno a suo favore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lunga telefonata di Draghi con Di Maio, che scavalca Conte come leader dei 5S*



Di Maio: "Impeachmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeent !!!!!!!!"


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana:*_* "Lunga telefonata Berlusconi-Mattarella".*_


----------



## Alfabri (29 Gennaio 2022)

Una cosa che proprio mi sfugge: per l'elezione basta la maggioranza assoluta (505 voti). Salvini, M5S e Meloni hanno insieme 507 voti. Possibile che in 3 non riescano a trovare un accordo su un nome condiviso? Per esempio, se questo nome era la Belloni (su cui tutti e tre parevano concordi), basta fare fronte comune e trovare qualche piccolo supporto esterno, anche senza FI, PD e IV. Cosa non mi torna?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lunga telefonata di Draghi con Di Maio, che scavalca Conte come leader dei 5S*


Questo è chiaramente un piano di Grillo per far fuori Conte, che voleva avere il comando di tutto il movimento.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

La chiave non è Mattarella è Draghi. Dopo le elezioni Mattarella, se confermato ora, si dimetterà per fargli spazio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Speranza su Twitter: "Una grandissima gioia #Mattarella".*


Questo lo detesto.. Personaggio che rasenta lo squallore


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ma poi di che vi lamentate, maledetti itagliani, siete sempre a pensare ai complottismi.

Abbiamo la costituzione "più bella del mondo", no? Mi immagino che quindi abbiamo le elezioni più belle del mondo.

Abbiamo i saggi che vegliano su di noi, dormite tranquilli. Se poi non vi svegliate meglio ancora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Dunque Mattarella fino alle prossime finte elezioni politiche del 2023 poi Draghi a tempo indeterminato....scenario inquietante


Considerata l'età il doppio settenato di draghi non è manco quotato


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo è chiaramente un piano di Grillo per far fuori Conte, che voleva avere il comando di tutto il movimento.


A questo punto, se ovviamente hanno il coraggio, creassero una nuova destra Meloni-Conte-Paragone. Serviranno anni per consensi, ma almeno ci provassero. Il centrodestra legato a Berlusconi non farà mai nulla.


----------



## Goro (29 Gennaio 2022)

L'unica soluzione ormai è quella per la quale si fa sempre finta di scandalizzarsi, e prevede l'utilizzo di polvere da sparo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini non vuole rompere con Forza Italia. È un partito di finta opposizione e finto-rinnovamento. Anche perchè, senza FI, non avrebbe i talk show Mediaset che vanno a suo favore.



Invece dovrebbe proprio mandarli afffff.

Dopo 21792439784 anni si poteva eleggere un PDR vicino alla destra,invece si sono fatti nuovamente inchiapettare.
Incredibile come tutto giri sempre a favore di quei pezzenti a sinistra (finta sinistra come pd e altri)


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Considerata l'età il doppio settenato di draghi non è manco quotato



Se confermato ora Mattarella è ovvio che poi passerà la palla a Draghi.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> L'unica soluzione ormai è quella per la quale si fa sempre finta di scandalizzarsi, e prevede l'utilizzo di polvere da sparo


Io lo dico sempre che serve un golpe. Comunque sui social tutti indignati, anche su Twitter dominato dai sinistroidi. Spero che anche il "santo" Mattarella perda di popolarità dopo questo schifo. Si sta creando un distacco sempre più grande tra popolo e politica e spero ci sia ancora di più.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A questo punto, se ovviamente hanno il coraggio, creassero una nuova destra Meloni-Conte-Paragone. Serviranno anni per consensi, ma almeno ci provassero. Il centrodestra legato a Berlusconi non farà mai nulla.


Anche perché a breve l'avvocato foggiano sarà defenestrato dal duo Grillo Di Maio


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Invece dovrebbe proprio mandarli afffff.
> 
> Dopo 21792439784 anni si poteva eleggere un PDR vicino alla destra,invece si sono fatti nuovamente inchiapettare.
> Incredibile come tutto giri sempre a favore di quei pezzenti a sinistra (finta sinistra come pd e altri)


L'opposizione la possono fare anche adesso provocando la crisi istituzionale. Non vogliono farlo, quindi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo è chiaramente un piano di Grillo per far fuori Conte, che voleva avere il comando di tutto il movimento.



Esatto!
Ieri ha fregato Conte fingendo di appoggiare la Belloni. E Salvini ci è cascato come un pollo.

Ma ripeto, come diavolo si fa a fidarsi ancora di GRILLO, CONTE e CASALINO?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Gennaio 2022)

muti e ras altrimenti non arrivano i soldi


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Invece dovrebbe proprio mandarli afffff.
> 
> Dopo 21792439784 anni si poteva eleggere un PDR vicino alla destra,invece si sono fatti nuovamente inchiapettare.
> Incredibile come tutto giri sempre a favore di quei pezzenti a sinistra (finta sinistra come pd e altri)



Ma pensi che Berlusconi sia davvero di destra?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ora non voglio insistere, ma penso proprio che Salvini sia finito. Su twitter e forum in generale, gli utenti più pro-Lega lo stanno distruggendo augurandogli le peggiori cose.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

e al Senato il pd ha presentato il disegno di legge per non rieleggere il presidente con modifica Costituzione
nessun giornalista che lo faccia notare...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Esatto!
> Ieri ha fregato Conte fingendo di appoggiare la Belloni. E Salvini ci è cascato come un pollo.
> 
> Ma ripeto, come diavolo si fa a fidarsi ancora di GRILLO, CONTE e CASALINO?


Conte è pessimo, ma alla fine è un povero burattino, fossi nella Meloni tenterei una trattativa assieme a Paragone. Grillo è il vero criminale. Per quanto riguarda la Meloni, basta con Salvini e Forza Italia. Se starà ancora insieme tutto il centrodestra, significa che tutto questo è una sceneggiata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma pensi che Berlusconi sia davvero di destra?



Dato che berlusca sta facendo di tutto per non far salire Draghi al quirinale,sarei proprio curioso di vedere come si comporterà il prossimo anno quando mattarella ordinerà ai partiti di promuovere Draghi al suo posto.

Davvero inspiegabile il comportamernto di berlusconi e di tutto fi,mangiapane a tradimento.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io lo dico sempre che serve un golpe. Comunque sui social tutti indignati, anche su Twitter dominato dai sinistroidi. Spero che anche il "santo" Mattarella perda di popolarità dopo questo schifo. Si sta creando un distacco sempre più grande tra popolo e politica e spero ci sia ancora di più.



Se succede un golpe arrivano i bombardieri e le forze franco-tedesche di "liberazione" in tempo zero.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dato che berlusca sta facendo di tutto per non far salire Draghi al quirinale,sarei proprio curioso di vedere come si comporterà il prossimo anno quando mattarella ordinerà ai partiti di promuovere Draghi al suo posto.
> 
> *Davvero inspiegabile il comportamernto di berlusconi e di tutto fi,mangiapane a tradimento.*



Non è inspiegabile. Basta rivedere tutta la storia di FI.


----------



## Franz64 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Molto bene. Dopo la spazzatura proposta dai destroidi, roba fa rizzare i capelli (Berluskaz, Casellati), il minore dei mali è il Mattarella bis, che come Presidente a me personalmente è piaciuto molto


----------



## pazzomania (29 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io lo dico sempre che quest'uomo è disturbato.
> 
> Mi pare di rivedere pippo franco in quel film in cui cambia abbigliamento da tifoso laziale a romanista per poi essere beccato.
> 
> Ecco, salvini è talmente tanto pagliaccio che si scorda pure che maschera indossa.



Non è disturbato, Salvini è uno normale come noi.

Ha solo un gran faccia di tolla e due palle cosi, io non ce la farei mai a dire cose che non capisco a fondo, tramite slogan a MILIONI DI PERSONE, solo per avere voti e consensi.
Salvini non è cattivo, è un puro medio man come tutti, ma solo con la faccia come il culo, non prova vergogna, tutto qui.

E purtroppo è cosi anche la Meloni a mio avviso.

I competenti di destra sono Berlusconi, che però sappiamo tutti le deviazioni che ha, Giorgetti che però necessita del PR per avere consensi.

A sinistra abbiamo Renzi, che però sappiamo che mira solo al tornaconto personale.
Abbiamo Letta, che però a me personalmente quelli del PD, boh, mi sanno molto di teorici e basta.
Calenda è uno competente, ma anche lui chiacchiera un pò troppo, e per esperienza personale chi parla troppo poi fa ben poco.

Conte è un altro competente, ma ha qualcosa che non mi convince.

Di Maio, boh, a me pare per bene, ma è ancora un pischello e finché quel pazzo di Grillo ha voce in capitolo, vade retro.

Draghi e Mattarella a me paiono due molto ok a tutti i livelli, ma qui dentro leggo che sono mostri e roba simile un pò da tutti, e non avendo io chissà che conoscenze politiche, sono certo che sia io semplicemente ignorante in materia.


----------



## danjr (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora non voglio insistere, ma penso proprio che Salvini sia finito. Su twitter e forum in generale, gli utenti più pro-Lega lo stanno distruggendo augurandogli le peggiori cose.


Non è che è finito, è una animale da elezioni, però si fa fregare nei giochi politici e sinceramente uno così allocco, una volta che si è appurato essere alloco, nessuno lo vorrebbe alla guida del Paese


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Considerata l'età il doppio settenato di draghi non è manco quotato


Se Mattarella si ritira il prossimo anno Draghi comincerà a 76 e doppio significato significa fino a 90.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> oh, che sorpresa! È sempre starà una delle sole due opzioni possibili considerato che le sorti della politica italiana vengono decise fuori dall’Italia.
> 
> Dopo il ritorno di Cacarella, come per magia, un nuovo balzo dei contagi.
> 
> L’Italia è finita


Perfetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Conte è pessimo, ma alla fine è un povero burattino, fossi nella Meloni tenterei una trattativa assieme a Paragone. Grillo è il vero criminale. Per quanto riguarda la Meloni, basta con Salvini e Forza Italia. Se starà ancora insieme tutto il centrodestra, significa che tutto questo è una sceneggiata.



Lasciamo perdere Paragone, dai...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Da notare che Salvini non ha votato Casini, che comunque ha avuto un passato a destra, ed invece ha votato Mattarella che è sempre stato a sinistra  .


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2022)

Quindi Salveeene ha fatto la solita figura da cioccolataio.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere Paragone, dai...


Almeno hanno ideologie in comune. La Meloni in questo momento ha un grosso malcontento tra le mani e può veramente rinnovare la destra. Quantomeno, se si sposta un po' dal vecchiume Salvini-Berlusconi, almeno è una novità e puoi attirare più elettori. Ah e attenti che sbucherà pure Di Battista, che secondo me andrà ai vertici dell'Alternativa che può essere un'altra costola della Meloni. Secondo me si andranno a creare due grosse coalizioni. Ma la Meloni deve avere le p...e e dire una volta per tutte NO a Salvini e Berlusconi, basta vecchiume. Nel sud la destra è MORTA, per le scelte scellerate di Salvini di stare al fianco del nano.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

pazzesco che il partito con meno voti risulti ancora vincente, restano Mattarella e Draghi voluti da Renzi

in diretta nazionale al tg1 l'ex presidente RAI Maggioni, piazzata dal bomba, difende Renzi nel suo intervento violento mentre Gomez dice di non aver mai visto una cosa del genere in 25 anni di giornalismo


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Botto pazzesco di like e commenti per il post su Twitter della Meloni contro Salvini che vota Mattarella.*


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

ora è tempo che Berlusconi si faccia da parte.
sono dieci anni che si rinvia il momento, ora basta.
serve un altro leader del centro-destra europeista: o si fanno le primarie con la popolazione civile, senza giochetti strani tipo il delfino Alfano et similia, oppure Forza Italia muore con lui e si fa un altro partito


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi Salveeene ha fatto la solita figura da cioccolataio.


Non è il solo


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Conte: "Volevamo eleggere una figura superpartes, poi abbiamo fatto una riunione di maggioranza per un rinnovamento, ma questo rinnovamento non c'è stato".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Volevamo eleggere una figura superpartes, poi abbiamo fatto una riunione di maggioranza per un rinnovamento, ma questo rinnovamento non c'è stato".*


Un giornalista furioso contro Conte: "Ed abbiamo aspettato tutti questi giorni per cosa?". 

Comunque Gondeh ha chiaramente detto, sostituendo la prima persona singolare con la prima plurale, che è stato disobbedito e forse scaricato dai suoi.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora è tempo che Berlusconi si faccia da parte.
> sono dieci anni che si rinvia il momento, ora basta.
> serve un altro leader del centro-destra europeista: o si fanno le primarie con la popolazione civile, senza giochetti strani tipo il delfino Alfano et similia, oppure Forza Italia muore con lui e si fa un altro partito



Concordo

A destra i leader sono personaggi che se li penso a capo di qualcosa mi viene da ridere.

Serve mettere gente in gamba realmente, su tutti i fronti


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Cazzullo a TGLA7: "Il grande sconfitto è Salvini, ma fossi nella Meloni non lo aiuterei troppo. Il centrodestra si spacca e comunque non si torna alle elezioni".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

La Meloni può essere la nuova Berlusconi e raccogliere tutte le forze di malcontento per "moderarle" ed inserirle nella sua coalizione. Italexit, Alternativa che con Di Battista leader crescerà e Movimento 3 V.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora non voglio insistere, ma penso proprio che Salvini sia finito. Su twitter e forum in generale, gli utenti più pro-Lega lo stanno distruggendo augurandogli le peggiori cose.


E fanno solo bene, è pure poco. Se siamo finiti in sto disastro è solo colpa sua, è partito tutto da sto **********


----------



## livestrong (29 Gennaio 2022)

In breve:
- berlusconi vuole diventare pdr ma capisce che non è possibile, quindi per dispetto aizza i suoi lacchè contro l'intero cdx per far fare la figura del peracottaro a Salvini, che peraltro non aveva bisogno di un tal assist. A un certo punto (mi pare attorno alla 4' chiamata) in 8 lo avevano pure votato, evidentemente per sondare il terreno.
- Letta si dimostra nuovamente il leader perfetto di un PD imbarazzante e con una classe dirigente che è tra più grossi cancri di questo paese;
- Conte che riceve mandato dai parlamentari pentastellati di far accordi di qualunque genere pur di non far cadere il governo e "mandare tutti in pensione" sti poveri mentecatti. Per una tal soddisfazione toccherà aspettare ancora un annetto, nonostante evidentissime ciurlate nel manico con Salvini (dopo i vari insulti a lui dedicati a varie riprese negli anni)con le quali questi maledetti porci cercheranno di salvare il salvabile;
- la Meloni che anche stavolta avrà l'opportunità di continuare a starnazzare;
- i vari trombati alla Casini che fanno riferimento alla coscienza nazionale, quando han avuto mesi per mettersi d'accordo sull'elezione del pdr, torneranno in naftalina dopo aver ricevuto il loro momento di celebrità;
- Mattarella che fa la parte dello sfrattato salvo rinchiudersi in un bunker durante le elezioni, evidentemente consapevole di come sarebbe finita;
- Draghi che manovra lo scenario politico italiano senza letteralmente far nulla;
- i giornalisti che per non sfigurare di fronte ai colleghi internazionali ripartiranno con le solite fanfare pro draghi e mattarella. Per far l'idra ci vogliono 3 teste, a noi in Italia ne bastano 2.

Beh direi che alla fine son tutti contenti, non si poteva far di meglio


----------



## danjr (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Almeno hanno ideologie in comune. La Meloni in questo momento ha un grosso malcontento tra le mani e può veramente rinnovare la destra. Quantomeno, se si sposta un po' dal vecchiume Salvini-Berlusconi, almeno è una novità e puoi attirare più elettori. Ah e attenti che sbucherà pure Di Battista, che secondo me andrà ai vertici dell'Alternativa che può essere un'altra costola della Meloni. Secondo me si andranno a creare due grosse coalizioni. Ma la Meloni deve avere le p...e e dire una volta per tutte NO a Salvini e Berlusconi, basta vecchiume. Nel sud la destra è MORTA, per le scelte scellerate di Salvini di stare al fianco del nano.


Con la meloni la destra non andrà mai mai mai al governo, in primis perché lei è la prima che vorrà restare all'opposizione il più possibile (come sta facendo ora)


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*"Vergognatevi" è prima tendenza su twitter.*


----------



## Mika (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' anche inutile andare contro Salvini.
> Quelli da bastonare sono tutti dentro Forza Italia


Effettivamente se FI e Coraggio Italia avessero votato Casellati ieri, facendo superare lei i 400 voti, forse il M5S e i centristi indipendenti avrebbero fatto altrettanto e sarebbe stata lei la seduta successiva il PdR. Anche perché con tutto il CDX compatto ad un nome i M5S sarebbero passati come quelli che non hanno dato il PdR all'Italia perdendo consensi. Ma è un mio pensiero, sicuramente sbagliato.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque c’è da dire che Cacarella sta stuprando la Costituzione in tutte le salse.

Peró i quotidiani del padronato vanno ad intervistare i marmocchi che dichiarano:”Presidente è il nostro eroeh!1! Ci insegni la costituzioneh!1”


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> *Con la meloni la destra non andrà mai mai mai al governo*, in primis perché lei è la prima che vorrà restare all'opposizione il più possibile (come sta facendo ora)


Si, come non doveva andarci il m5s. Certo, è che la Melona ora ha una grossa palla al piede in un mare di indignazione del paese ed il boom del suo post contro Salvini è dimostrazione che molti scontenti si stanno affidando a lei in attesa di una vera mossa di ROTTURA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque c’è da dire che Cacarella sta stuprando la Costituzione in tutte le salse.
> 
> Peró i quotidiani del padronato vanno ad intervistare i marmocchi che dichiarano:”Presidente è il nostro eroeh!1! Ci insegni la costituzioneh!1”



Ribadisco, per me il personaggio più SQUALLIDO e IPOCRITA di tutta la vicenda.

E vengano pure a bussarmi alla porta per vilipendio. Bisogna anche dire le cose come stanno.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Effettivamente se FI e Coraggio Italia avessero votato Casellati ieri, facendo superare lei i 400 voti, forse il M5S e i centristi indipendenti avrebbero fatto altrettanto e sarebbe stata lei la seduta successiva il PdR. Anche perché con tutto il CDX compatto ad un nome i M5S sarebbero passati come quelli che non hanno dato il PdR all'Italia perdendo consensi. Ma è un mio pensiero, sicuramente sbagliato.


Era tutto scritto. Salvini avrebbe avuto molta più dignità a "vendersi" a Casini. Sul serio e l'ho pure detto nei giorni scorsi. Invece, ha preferito il sempre sinistroide Mattarella, perchè pure lui ha paura di perdere la poltrona.


----------



## Mika (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Era tutto scritto. Salvini avrebbe avuto molta più dignità a "vendersi" a Casini. Sul serio e l'ho pure detto nei giorni scorsi. Invece, ha preferito il sempre sinistroide Mattarella, perchè pure lui ha paura di perdere la poltrona.


Li dentro hanno tutti la paura di perdere la poltrona: dal 1946 ad oggi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Era tutto scritto. Salvini avrebbe avuto molta più dignità a "vendersi" a Casini. Sul serio e l'ho pure detto nei giorni scorsi. Invece, ha preferito il sempre sinistroide Mattarella, perchè pure lui ha paura di perdere la poltrona.



Quelli come Casini per me sono il male male male male male assoluto, ma per come sono andate le cose indubbiamente era il punto di caduta migliore. Lo dico a posteriori eh, a cose finite. Sono onesto a dire che nei giorni scorsi mi sono sempre opposto a Casini.

Ma almeno non sarebbe passata per sette anni la legge Zan


----------



## UDG (29 Gennaio 2022)

Non ho capito. Ma devono rivotare o Mattarella è di nuovo presidente?


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Era tutto scritto. Salvini avrebbe avuto molta più dignità a "vendersi" a Casini. Sul serio e l'ho pure detto nei giorni scorsi. Invece, ha preferito il sempre sinistroide Mattarella, perchè pure lui ha paura di perdere la poltrona.


il problema non è Casini, ma che ci sono partiti che non controllano gli eletti.
tu potevi anche decidere Casini, ma non è detto sarebbe uscito
dovrebbero dimettersi dai ruoli Letta nipote, Berlusconi e Conte che non controllano gli eletti in parlamento
significa che la loro leadership non è riconosciuta
Salvini, Meloni e Renzi invece assicurano coerenza nei propri eletti


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ma in tutto questo non capisco B che una volta non eletto ha fatto rifiutare ogni proposta dai suoi. 
Ora la Meloni che “insulta” Salvini su Twitter.. boh.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quelli come Casini per me sono il male male male male male assoluto, ma per come sono andate le cose indubbiamente era il punto di caduta migliore.
> Almeno non sarebbe passata per sette anni la legge Zan


Poi mettiamoci che sarebbe stata un'umiliazione per Draghi essere sostituito da Biagio Izzo, quando il quirinale spettava a lui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. Ma devono rivotare o Mattarella è di nuovo presidente?



Stasera arriveranno 2138123871 voti per lui.
Solo la meloni dovrebbe votare "contro",votando per Nordio.


----------



## UDG (29 Gennaio 2022)

Quindi stasera si elegge Mattarella. Ho capito. Ma c'è la possibilità che dica no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stasera arriveranno 2138123871 voti per lui.
> Solo la meloni dovrebbe votare "contro",votando per Nordio.



Spero in qualche eroe che scriva Cacarella.

In Italia esistono sicuramente Cacarella over 50, Fico non potrebbe annullare i voti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Quindi stasera si elegge Mattarella. Ho capito. Ma c'è la possibilità che dica no?



No, perché non si è mai rifiutato quando poteva farlo.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ma dopo la cacciata di Morisi, non c'è nessuno che dice a Salvini che sta ricevendo una shitstorm quasi paragonabile alla scarcerazione di Brusca? Magari cambia idea.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Quindi stasera si elegge Mattarella. Ho capito. Ma c'è la possibilità che dica no?


certo, ma stai tranquillo che verrà bombardato da telefonate (sicuramente non solo dall'Italia...) per fargliela digerire
dovrebbe avere un sussulto di orgoglio, cosa che francamente in sette anni non si è mai vista
male che vada farà come Napolitano con mini mandato...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque faccio una scommessa.

Se Mattarella dovesse rifiutarsi seriamente, senza compromessi di alcun tipo, con un rigurgito di dignità, da uomo d'onore, mi metto l'avatar di Mattarella per tre giorni.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stasera arriveranno 2138123871 voti per lui.
> Solo la meloni dovrebbe votare "contro",votando per Nordio.



I voti della Meloni non serviranno a nulla.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Quindi stasera si elegge Mattarella. Ho capito. Ma c'è la possibilità che dica no?


Se avesse voluto rifiutare davvero bastavano due righe di comunicato stampa l'altro ieri quando è uscito il suo nome per la prima volta.
Peccato che, in ultima istanza, abbia dimostrato di essere una persona poco seria e coerente accettando la rielezione.
E lo dico con grande rammarico, perchè ho molto apprezzato il suo settennato.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Quindi stasera si elegge Mattarella. Ho capito. Ma c'è la possibilità che dica no?



Perché dovrebbe? Pure Berlusconi gli ha chiesto di restare.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spero in qualche eroe che scriva Cacarella.
> 
> In Italia esistono sicuramente Cacarella over 50, Fico non potrebbe annullare i voti


oppure scrivere Piersanti


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se avesse voluto rifiutare davvero bastavano due righe di comunicato stampa l'altro ieri quando è uscito il suo nome per la prima volta.
> Peccato che, in ultima istanza, abbia dimostrato di essere una persona poco seria e coerente accettando la rielezione.
> E lo dico con grande rammarico, perchè ho molto apprezzato il suo settennato.



Lui non si è proposto per la conferma. Se verrà rieletto sarà perché glielo chiedono praticamente tutti tranne FdI.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se avesse voluto rifiutare davvero bastavano due righe di comunicato stampa l'altro ieri quando è uscito il suo nome per la prima volta.
> Peccato che, in ultima istanza, abbia dimostrato di essere una persona poco seria e coerente accettando la rielezione.
> E lo dico con grande rammarico, perchè ho molto apprezzato il suo settennato.


infatti diverse volte hai scritto "Mattarella non è come Napolitano", invece ora è quasi certo faccia lo stesso per il bis...
il tutto mentre il Pd ha al Senato il disegno di legge depositato per non farlo più accadere
mai sopravvalutare l'autonomia delle persone...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ah tra l'altro stamattina Mastella su La7 ha parlato di quando ha multato Salvini di 600 euro, perchè non portava la mascherina due anni fa a un comizio a Benevento, che c'era la legge che dopo le 18:00 bisognava portarla all'aperto. Che trash.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Fratelli d'Italia ha votato Nordio, il loro candidato dal primo giorno, e gli ex grillini si ostinano con 40 su Di Matteo
considerando che entrambi hanno combattuto mafia e corruzione almeno si potevano unire dando già un segnale


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Immaginate se stasera Mattarella non va a 505 (impossibile). Sarebbe la serata più bella del ventennio tipo ahahahah. Quanti franchi tiratori servirebbero nella Lega?


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Come prevedibile, ha scelto Renzi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I voti della Meloni non serviranno a nulla.



Certamente,ma fa benissimo a smarcarsi da tutti questi schifosi,corrotti e indegni.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Immaginate se stasera Mattarella non va a 505 (impossibile). Sarebbe la serata più bella del ventennio tipo ahahahah. Quanti franchi tiratori servirebbero nella Lega?



Mattarella prenderà non meno di 700 voti.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certamente,ma fa benissimo a smarcarsi da tutti questi schifosi,corrotti e indegni.



Si smarca oggi da chi? Da suoi ”alleati”?


----------



## Mika (29 Gennaio 2022)

Io nel 2023 non so chi votare... giuro. Non ci vado nemmeno mi sa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Immaginate se stasera Mattarella non va a 505 (impossibile). Sarebbe la serata più bella del ventennio tipo ahahahah. Quanti franchi tiratori servirebbero nella Lega?



Anche qui, il codardo poteva sciogliere la riserva subito alla prima votazione se è vero che tutto il parlamento non aspettava altro di votarlo.

Però la maggioranza era di 673 voti. Troppo rischioso per sua maestà...


----------



## sunburn (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Immaginate se stasera Mattarella non va a 505 (impossibile). Sarebbe la serata più bella del ventennio tipo ahahahah. Quanti franchi tiratori servirebbero nella Lega?


Le lega è irrilevante. Pd+5 stelle+ forza Italia+ Italia viva= 566


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche qui, il codardo poteva sciogliere la riserva subito alla prima votazione se è vero che tutto il parlamento non aspettava altro di votarlo.
> 
> Però la maggioranza era di 673 voti. Troppo rischioso per sua maestà...



Se si fosse riproposto da solo per la rielezione sarebbe stato accusato di chissà cosa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si smarca oggi da chi? Da suoi ”alleati”?



Infatti la Meloni non ha più alleati. In queste ultime 24 ore ha perso prima FI e poi la lega.

In teoria neanche la lega dovrebbe avere più alleati,ma sono troppo stupidi per rendersene conto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Comunicato ufficiale di Licia Ronzull... ehm, Silvio Berlusconi:

"Qualche giorno fa, per senso di responsabilità e nell'interesse del Paese, avevo rinunciato alla mia candidatura, anche per favorire una soluzione unitaria. Quello che è successo dopo è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma non è questo il momento della polemica. Questo è il momento dell'unità e tutti dobbiamo sentirlo come un dovere. Ma l'unità oggi si può ritrovare soltanto intorno alla figura del Presidente Sergio Mattarella, al quale sappiamo di chiedere un grande sacrificio, ma sappiamo anche che glielo possiamo chiedere nell'interesse superiore del Paese, quello stesso che ha sempre testimoniato nei 7 anni del suo altissimo mandato".*


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti la Meloni non ha più alleati. In queste ultime 24 ore ha perso prima FI e poi la lega.
> 
> In teoria neanche la lega dovrebbe avere più alleati,ma sono troppo stupidi per rendersene conto.



L’unico vero vincitore oggi è Draghi.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Comunicato di Fratelli d'Italia:*

"*In ogni caso Fratelli d'Italia non asseconderà questa scelta che non appare fatta nell'interesse dell'Italia ma piuttosto per molto più bassi calcoli di opportunità.

I partiti hanno scelto di tirare a campare, barattando di fatto sette anni di Presidenza della Repubblica in cambio di sette mesi in più di Governo e di legislatura.

Ancora una volta il Parlamento dimostra di non essere all'altezza degli italiani che dovrebbe rappresentare"*


è così, niente da dire
è fattuale, come dice Feltri
due piccioni con una fava: tranquillizzi Draghi senza scosse al governo e usato sicuro al Quirinale


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale di Licia Ronzull... ehm, Silvio Berlusconi:
> 
> "Qualche giorno fa, per senso di responsabilità e nell'interesse del Paese, avevo rinunciato alla mia candidatura, anche per favorire una soluzione unitaria. Quello che è successo dopo è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma non è questo il momento della polemica. Questo è il momento dell'unità e tutti dobbiamo sentirlo come un dovere. Ma l'unità oggi si può ritrovare soltanto intorno allaáfigura del Presidente SergioáMattarella, al quale sappiamo di chiedere un grande sacrificio, ma sappiamo anche che glielo possiamo chiedere nell'interesse superiore del Paese, quello stesso che ha sempre testimoniato nei 7 anni del suo altissimo mandato".*


Speriamo che stasera avvenga il colpo di scena. Speriamo!


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Boh, fate tante ipotesi.

Per me esiste una sola regola: status-quo.

Che vuol dire tenere la barra dritta verso l'autodistruzione.

Con questa "stella polare" come obiettivo, tutto discende e tutto torna magicamente, accordi, inciuci, proclami e compagnia bella.

C'è poco da immaginare, basta guardare le cose come stanno. Sempre se uno ne ha voglia.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: *_*"Previste 800 schede circa per Mattarella".*_


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale di Licia Ronzull... ehm, Silvio Berlusconi:
> 
> "Qualche giorno fa, per senso di responsabilità e nell'interesse del Paese, avevo rinunciato alla mia candidatura, anche per favorire una soluzione unitaria. Quello che è successo dopo è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma non è questo il momento della polemica. Questo è il momento dell'unità e tutti dobbiamo sentirlo come un dovere. Ma l'unità oggi si può ritrovare soltanto intorno alla figura del Presidente Sergio Mattarella, al quale sappiamo di chiedere un grande sacrificio, ma sappiamo anche che glielo possiamo chiedere nell'interesse superiore del Paese, quello stesso che ha sempre testimoniato nei 7 anni del suo altissimo mandato".*


hai rovinato tutto come al Milan perchè non hai l'umiltà di comprendere quando è tempo di lasciare.
puoi fare solo il giullare a Bruxelles, quando ci vai, firmando maglie del Milan ai colleghi eurodeputati
un paese più conservatore che progressista per dieci anni si ritrova nove anni di pd perchè non liberi il centro-destra


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Sardoni a TGLA7: "Nei giorni scorsi, è arrivata una dichiarazione, 'Il parlamento è sovrano' che ha alimentato l'ipotesi di una disponibilità di Mattarella".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sardoni a TGLA7: "Nei giorni scorsi, è arrivata una dichiarazione, 'Il parlamento è sovrano' che ha alimentato l'ipotesi di una disponibilità di Mattarella".*


*Dichiarazione dal Quirinale, preciso.*


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Era scontato che si arrivasse a questo. Nessuno, tranne l’opposizione, voleva un vero cambiamento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> hai rovinato tutto come al Milan perchè non hai l'umiltà di comprendere quando è tempo di lasciare.
> puoi fare solo il giullare a Bruxelles, quando ci vai, firmando maglie del Milan ai colleghi eurodeputati
> un paese più conservatore che progressista per dieci anni si ritrova nove anni di pd perchè non liberi il centro-destra



Secondo me Berlusconi al momento è incapace di intendere e volere, e forse legato a un letto con cateteri e pompette varie.

Tutti gli interventi degli ultimi 20 giorni hanno la stessa mano dei tweet del profilo ufficiale di Yonghong Li.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Rampelli (FDI): *_*"Centrodestra deve rifondarsi".*_


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me Berlusconi al momento è incapace di intendere e volere, e forse legato a un letto con cateteri e pompette varie.
> 
> Tutti gli interventi degli ultimi 20 giorni hanno la stessa mano dei tweet del profilo ufficiale di Yonghong Li.


Quindi Licia Ronzulli? Credo di non sbagliarmi


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Rampelli (FDI) a TGLA7: "Avevamo i numeri, ma c'era qualcuno che non voleva andare fino in fondo...".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Quindi Licia Ronzulli? Credo di non sbagliarmi



Sì sì... sempre lei...


----------



## Mika (29 Gennaio 2022)

Nel 2023 secondo voi chi vincerà le elezioni? FDI o PD?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nel 2023 secondo voi chi vincerà le elezioni? FDI o PD?


Se FDI farà una vera rivoluzione, potrà fare il botto anche se non so se potrà governare. Altrimenti, causa astensionismo, il PD potrebbe pure finire primo partito.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se FDI farà una vera rivoluzione, potrà fare il botto anche se non so se potrà governare. Altrimenti, causa astensionismo, il PD potrebbe pure finire primo partito.


Daranno magari un contentino alla Meloni facendola governare x 12/18 mesi poi si ristabilisce l'Ordine


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nel 2023 secondo voi chi vincerà le elezioni? FDI o PD?



Quei pezzenti del pd con i 5stalle.
La meloni non avrà mai la possibilità di governare,anche avendo i numeri dalla sua parte.
E mi dispiace,perchè almeno negli ultimi 2 anni è stata il politico più coerente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se FDI farà una vera rivoluzione, potrà fare il botto anche se non so se potrà governare. Altrimenti, causa astensionismo, il PD potrebbe pure finire primo partito.



Se non nasce un nuovo partito è scontato che il PD vinca le elezioni a causa del grande astensionismo che ci sarà, andrà a votare se va bene il 50%, forse pure meno. Sono talmente pirla che non l'hanno capito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nel 2023 secondo voi chi vincerà le elezioni? FDI o PD?



PD con una vasta coalizione europeista (che comprenderà anche FI, Calenda e Giorgetti) che andrà a delinearsi nei prossimi mesi, magari con Draghi candidato premier.
FDI + resti di Lega di Salvini avrà circa il 35%-40% e non basterà.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Labate paragone l'accusa di Meloni a Salvini al "Siamo alle comiche finali" di Fini a Berlusconi.*


----------



## Mika (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quei pezzenti del pd con i 5stalle.
> La meloni non avrà mai la possibilità di governare,anche avendo i numeri dalla sua parte.
> E mi dispiace,perchè almeno negli ultimi 2 anni è stata il politico più coerente.


Ma come si fa a votare PD+M5S dopo questi mesi... ma che razza di popolo siamo?

Che poi noi siamo quelli che per due elezioni abbiamo votato per il Senato una fazione per la Camera un altra...


----------



## danjr (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, come non doveva andarci il m5s. Certo, è che la Melona ora ha una grossa palla al piede in un mare di indignazione del paese ed il boom del suo post contro Salvini è dimostrazione che molti scontenti si stanno affidando a lei in attesa di una vera mossa di ROTTURA.


Il m5s ci è andato perché è sceso a patti con la lega prima, col pd poi e con tutti alla fine. La Meloni sta aumentando i consensi perché non si è mai messa in mezzo a queste cose.
Non avrà mai i numeri per fare a meno di qualcuno che, in un modo o nell’altro la comprometterà


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il m5s ci è andato perché è sceso a patti con la lega prima, col pd poi e con tutti alla fine. La Meloni sta aumentando i consensi perché non si è mai messa in mezzo a queste cose.
> Non avrà mai i numeri per fare a meno di qualcuno che, in un modo o nell’altro la comprometterà


Si è ovvio che dovrà scendere a patti con qualcuno.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ma Salvini, dopo questa giornata, come si riciclerà? Da notare che sui social è in totale silenzio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Labate paragone l'accusa di Meloni a Salvini al "Siamo alle comiche finali" di Fini a Berlusconi.*



Questo ormai è un cabarettista.
Come ha reagito all'addio del suo mito Lukaku?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Tomaso Montanari punzecchia Mattarella: "Possibile che dopo i fiumi di retorica sulla giusta fermezza nel lasciare ora sia disposto alla monarchizzazione della Repubblica?".*


----------



## Giofa (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quei pezzenti del pd con i 5stalle.
> La meloni non avrà mai la possibilità di governare,anche avendo i numeri dalla sua parte.
> E mi dispiace,perchè almeno negli ultimi 2 anni è stata il politico più coerente.


Il politico, all'opposizione, più coerente. Non è differenza da poco


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> *Se non nasce un nuovo partito* è scontato che il PD vinca le elezioni a causa del grande astensionismo che ci sarà, andrà a votare se va bene il 50%, forse pure meno. Sono talmente pirla che non l'hanno capito


L'unica "novità" che può in breve tempo prendere consensi è Di Battista. Sempre se permetteranno i comizi nelle piazze.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tomaso Montanari punzecchia Mattarella: "Possibile che dopo i fiumi di retorica sulla giusta fermezza nel lasciare ora sia disposto alla monarchizzazione della Repubblica?".*



Vilipendio.


----------



## sunburn (29 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Boh, fate tante ipotesi.
> 
> Per me esiste una sola regola: status-quo.
> 
> ...


Ma il vero problema, che spesso molti si dimenticano, è che nei prossimi mesi/anni ci arriveranno tanti di quei cetrioloni che nemmeno possiamo immaginarci e nessuno dei politici vuole assumersene la responsabilità. 
Già prima eravamo messi male, con la pandemia PER ORA hanno pagato solo alcune categorie che sono state messe in ginocchio con le varie chiusure, ma è inevitabile che l’onda lunga toccherà tutti.
Ci butteranno fumo negli occhi con “gli aiuti UE”(di cui una buona metà se ne andrà in mazzette e simili e l’altra metà andrà restituita) e da dietro… E come fare per incassare i soldi e dare la colpa dei cetrioloni ad altri? Status quo.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma Salvini, dopo questa giornata, come si riciclerà? Da notare che sui social è in totale silenzio.


Per me Salvini e anche Conte dopo questa settimana di teatrino dovrebbero dare immediatamente le dimissioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma Salvini, dopo questa giornata, come si riciclerà? Da notare che sui social è in totale silenzio.



Salvini paga ancora gli errori del Papeete.
Questa del Quirinale non è una mazzata per lui (dopotutto i nomi ha provato a farli, la faccia ce l'ha messa, e ribadirà questo in sua difesa), è invece una mazzata totale alla coalizione di CDX.

Ma gli errori politici del Papeete sono errori che paghi per un decennio e compromettono la carriera politica di una vita.
Perché bisogna considerare lo sfondo di quel momento: aveva quasi il 40% nei sondaggi, era il politico più amato degli ultimi decenni, un'immagine e una macchina mediatica infallibile. Uno dei pochi politici che aveva accresciuto il consenso stando al governo. Per me come ministro degli interni era anche ottimo, ma è un pensiero mio soggettivo.

Era al governo assieme a degli incapaci che hanno dimostrato di attaccarsi solo ai carri vincenti. Avrebbe potuto manovrarli a suo piacere, per altri anni. TAV, sbarchi, flat tax... i 5S avrebbero ingoiato TUTTO pur di restare attaccati alle sedie, come stanno facendo adesso con il PD.

Poi si dice che quel governo sarebbe caduto lo stesso, per volere dei poteri alti? Può darsi, sicuramente. Però con i suoi errori lui ha facilitato l'opera e ha segnato la sua fine.
I tentativi di stare a galla (ambiguità durante pandemia, appoggio/opposizione a Draghi etc...) sono solo palliativi.


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quelli come Casini per me sono il male male male male male assoluto, ma per come sono andate le cose indubbiamente era il punto di caduta migliore. Lo dico a posteriori eh, a cose finite. Sono onesto a dire che nei giorni scorsi mi sono sempre opposto a Casini.
> 
> Ma almeno non sarebbe passata per sette anni la legge Zan


A parte quello Casini si sarebbe fatto tutti e 7 gli anni e il piano eversivo di draghi di mettere i pieni poteri al pdr sarebbe fallito. Adesso Mattarella potrebbe scaldare la poltrona a Draghi mentre rovina la costituzione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Letta ironico infierisce : "Siamo stati bravi e pronti a seguire la decisione che Salvini ha preso oggi."*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Meloni non risparmia critiche a Mattarella: "Mi stupisco se accettasse la rielezione dopo aver sempre respinto tale ipotesi".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Tajani: " Ma per carità! Non ci permettiamo di chiedere a Mattarella un mandato minore.
Ha fatto bene per 7 anni, può fare bene per 14 anni."*


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il vero problema, che spesso molti si dimenticano, è che nei prossimi mesi/anni ci arriveranno tanti di quei cetrioloni che nemmeno possiamo immaginarci e nessuno dei politici vuole assumersene la responsabilità.
> Già prima eravamo messi male, con la pandemia PER ORA hanno pagato solo alcune categorie che sono state messe in ginocchio con le varie chiusure, ma è inevitabile che l’onda lunga toccherà tutti.
> Ci butteranno fumo negli occhi con “gli aiuti UE”(di cui una buona metà se ne andrà in mazzette e simili e l’altra metà andrà restituita) e da dietro… E come fare per incassare i soldi e dare la colpa dei cetrioloni ad altri? Status quo.



Beh, credo proprio di scriverlo da anni codesto discorso, ma forse qualcuno ancora non ci è arrivato.

Game over. Abbiamo passato il punto di non ritorno, quindi attrezziamoci perché verranno tempi molto bui.

Sai, io non biasimo l'opposizione finta, che poi non governa. Siamo un paese spaccato in due, dove una metà è nullafacente, mafiosa e collusa, e l'altra metà si spacca in due per sostentare questo paese di mentecatti che tengono più al partito e alle filosofie solidali europeiste piuttosto che al futuro della famiglia e dei figli.

Per risistemare le cose dovrebbe andare al governo una forza che impone di fatto la dittatura, pene severe e rigidità assoluta. Dovrebbe aumentare tasse per colmare i disavanzi e via dicendo. Dovrebbe costringere la metà nullafacente e parassita a lavorare, e lavorare bene, e chiedere sacrifici ancora più consistenti all'altra metà già provata. In più dovrebbe far fuori interi segmenti di amministrazione, media e politica incancrenita. E questa cura dovrebbe perdurare per almeno un ventennio, se basta. Ovviamente con il risultato di risultare ancora più nemica dell'attuale degrado, almeno superficialmente. E dal di fuori non te lo fanno fare, ma figurati, tutti ci guadagnano nello spartirsi il nostro paese. Chi non ci crede è sicuramente un complice o un demente ideologizzato.

Tu ti imbarcheresti in questa cosa? Ma lasciamo perdere, l'obiettivo è campare sfruttando al massimo la situazione, poi quando tutto andrà a rotoli, arrivederci e un benvenuto ufficiale ai nuovi padroni dall'esterno. Io spero di essermi levato di torno per quel momento, perché arriverà, eccome se arriverà. "C'era una volta", scriveranno sui libri di storia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se Mattarella si ritira il prossimo anno Draghi comincerà a 76 e doppio significato significa fino a 90


Età fattibile iniziare il secondo a 83 anni.. Vedi candidatura di amato


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

A Quarta Repubblica hanno appena detto che il ministro dello sviluppo economico Giancarlo Giorgetti vorrebbe dimettersi dalla sua carica


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*TGLA7: Fonti Lega dicono che Giorgetti valuta le dimissioni da ministro. Mancata valorizzazione del suo lavoro svolto sarebbero le motivazioni. Il ministro, sarebbe anche stufo degli attacchi del fuoco amico (Salvini?).*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: Fonti Lega dicono che Giorgetti valuta le dimissioni da ministro. Mancata valorizzazione del suo lavoro svolto sarebbero le motivazioni. Il ministro, sarebbe anche stufo degli attacchi del fuoco amico (Salvini?).*



Come predetto pochi post fa, andrà a far parte della nuova coalizione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Giorgetti che si levasse dalle 00 e si portasse dietro tutti i bastian contrari.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Corriere della Sera: "Draghi, chiuso nel silenzio di Palazzo chigi, lavora da giorni a questa soluzione per mettere al sicuro il governo. Si è messo in azione da tempo per convincere tutti a votare Mattarella.
Mattarella pronto ad ascoltare la preghiera del Parlamento, quella di Draghi e dei leader dei partiti per scongiurare una pericolosa crisi istituzionale."*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: "Draghi, chiuso nel silenzio di Palazzo chigi, lavora da giorni a questa soluzione per mettere al sicuro il governo. Si è messo in azione da tempo per convincere tutti a votare Mattarella.
> Mattarella pronto ad ascoltare la preghiera del Parlamento, quella di Draghi e dei leader dei partiti per scongiurare una pericolosa crisi istituzionale."*


Le ultime quattro parole di questa notizia <3 .


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Sapete che vi dico? Quantomeno, a livello mediatico, è risultata la figuraccia della classe politica ed, in parte, anche del PDR se accetterà un mandato.

Un accettazione di un mandato, a mio parere, sarebbe accettabile solo se Mattarella si prendesse qualche mese per portare il paese alle elezioni. Lì sarebbe una accettazione dignitosa, diversamente, è una roba da vomito ed ovviamente andrà a finire con la roba da vomito.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Fedriga, governatore leghista del Friuli, sarà accolto da Mattarella.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fedriga, governatore leghista del Friuli, sarà accolto da Mattarella.*


Nuova poltrona? O nuovo leader della Lega?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Queste dinamiche aprono alla Repubblica presidenziale e alle elezioni dirette del Presidente della Repubblica".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Queste dinamiche aprono alla Repubblica presidenziale e alle elezioni dirette del Presidente della Repubblica".*


Ce lo facciano votare allora. Ma sia mai...


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tajani: " Ma per carità! Non ci permettiamo di chiedere a Mattarella un mandato minore.
> Ha fatto bene per 7 anni, può fare bene per 14 anni."*


in settimana riconfermato a Bruxelles in commissione giuridica del PPE
e quello è il suo posto, fino a quando Silvio non l'ha richiamato era famoso solo in Francia e Belgio dove stava da lustri non in Italia


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo non capisco B che una volta non eletto ha fatto rifiutare ogni proposta dai suoi.
> Ora la Meloni che “insulta” Salvini su Twitter.. boh.


B ha fatto il suo percorso.
Ora i cavalli di troiia sono altri.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Queste dinamiche aprono alla Repubblica presidenziale e alle elezioni dirette del Presidente della Repubblica".*


Effettivamente abbiamo una "classe politica" che non è nemmeno in grado di eleggere il presidente della repubblica.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Labate paragone l'accusa di Meloni a Salvini al "Siamo alle comiche finali" di Fini a Berlusconi.*


Per me è molto peggio.
Berlusconi dopo quelle parole vide cadere Prodi già traballante, vincendo poi contro quella mammoletta di Veltroni che sembrava quasi tifare per il Cavaliere e vedendo sparire definitivamente l'unico antagonista che aveva nel CDX.

Il piano di Salvini invece quale sarebbe?


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nuova poltrona? O nuovo leader della Lega?


Nuovo leader della Lega in caso di scissione dei Salviniani


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Foglio: Mattarella ha preferito ricevere i parlamentari ed i presidenti di regione e non vuole incontrare i segretari di partito.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Mattarella accetta, ma ha anche aggiunto: "Avevo altri progetti".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mattarella accetta, ma ha anche aggiunto: "Avevo altri progetti".*


Altri progetti che vi spoilero qui, Draghi al Quirinale e distruzione dei partiti. Ora bisognerà aspettare ancora un po', poverini  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mattarella accetta, ma ha anche aggiunto: "Avevo altri progetti".*



Si,il progetto di far saltare in aria il cdx.
L'inetto Letta jr e tutto il pd ringraziano.


----------



## danjr (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giorgetti che si levasse dalle 00 e si portasse dietro tutti i bastian contrari.


Certo, è l’unico con un po’ di cervello nella lega…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certo, è l’unico con un po’ di cervello nella lega…



Talmente tanto cervello che in più occasioni ha scavalcato il segretario del partito,coprendolo di ridicolo.
Allora,o butti fuori Salvini e prendi il comando tu (o lo fai prendere a qualcuno di tua fiducia),o accetti la sua leadership e ti stai zitto.

Negli ultimi 2 anni si stavano praticamente facendo la guerra


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mattarella accetta, ma ha anche aggiunto: "Avevo altri progetti".*


----------



## Devil man (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ritorna Mattarella.. ritorna la pandemia... Che disastro..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mattarella accetta, ma ha anche aggiunto: "Avevo altri progetti".*



Si vergogni.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Foglio: Mattarella ha preferito ricevere i parlamentari ed i presidenti di regione e non vuole incontrare i segretari di partito.*


Che schifo Mattarella.
Alla fine resteremo un'oligarchia.. questo è attualmente l'Italia con un governo non eletto che decide, impone al 90% ed è un record assoluto nella storia repubblicana. Il tanto criticato Conte col suo esecutivo aveva convertito in legge meno del 30%, mentre la media negli ultimi 20 anni, anche nei governi "tecnici", era stata tra il 15-20%.
Quello che sta accadendo non ha precedenti e Mattarella, un antidemocratico, è chiaramente complice del mostro Draghi.


----------



## danjr (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Talmente tanto cervello che in più occasioni ha scavalcato il segretario del partito,coprendolo di ridicolo.
> Allora,o butti fuori Salvini e prendi il comando tu (o lo fai prendere a qualcuno di tua fiducia),o accetti la sua leadership e ti stai zitto.
> 
> Negli ultimi 2 anni si stavano praticamente facendo la guerra


Evidentemente perché il segretario è ridicolo. Mister autogol. Prima si fa auto cadere il governo, poi vuole fare il king Maker e spessa l’alleanza. Prima se ne va è meglio è per noi gente di destra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Che schifo Mattarella.
> Alla fine resteremo un'oligarchia.. questo è attualmente l'Italia con un governo non eletto che decide, impone al 90% ed è un record assoluto nella storia repubblicana. Il tanto criticato Conte col suo esecutivo aveva convertito in legge meno del 30%, mentre la media negli ultimi 20 anni, anche nei governi "tecnici", era stata tra il 15-20%.
> Quello che sta accadendo non ha precedenti e Mattarella, un antidemocratico, è chiaramente complice del mostro Draghi.



Sarebbe veramente degno di impeachment.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Vedrete che i due Mostri saranno ancora più cattivi e spietati. Ora devono finire l'opera.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Evidentemente perché il segretario è ridicolo. Mister autogol. *Prima si fa auto cadere il governo*, poi vuole fare il king Maker e spessa l’alleanza. Prima se ne va è meglio è per noi gente di destra


Sono ultracritico su Salvini, ma la caduta del governo è stata opera di molta gente dietro di lui tra cui lo stesso Giorgetti. Zaia, che come Giorgetti è vicino alla Lega più "moderata", in un'intervista, disse chiaramente di essere felice in quanto la gente per strada gli chiedeva "ma che ci state a fare ancora con i grillini?". Salvini, può piacere o meno, ma era l'ultimo forse a volere rompere con Di Maio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Restate sull'attualità di Mattarella.

Per Salvini e la Lega c'è già un topic a parte.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Invidia, parlamentare M5S: "È un giorno profondamente triste, scusateci tutti".*


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Restate sull'attualità di Mattarella.
> 
> Per Salvini e la Lega c'è già un topic a parte.*


A proposito di Mattarella riuscirà a prendere più voti di Pertini nel 1978?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Evidentemente perché il segretario è ridicolo. Mister autogol. Prima si fa auto cadere il governo, poi vuole fare il king Maker e spessa l’alleanza. Prima se ne va è meglio è per noi gente di destra



E allora cacciatelo.
Poi alle elezioni voglio proprio vederlo un Fedriga in campagna elettorale.
O Zaia. Perchè è facile beccarsi il 70% in Veneto,vediamo poi che % prende in tutta Italia.

P.S anche il governo Conte 1 è caduto "grazie" alla spinta dei presidenti di regione....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Meloni: "Parlamento deligittimato, anomalia democratica.
Non votiamo Mattarella per salvare la faccia agli elettori di centrodestra che assistono a una coalizione incapace di dimostrare che esistano leader all'altezza.
Siamo in un parlamento in cui parlamentari, anche di centrodestra, barattono sette anni di una presidenza della repubblica per qualche mese di stipendio.
Il centrodestra è maggioranza nel paese ma occorre ripartire da zero. Va tutto ricostruito e rifondato.
Noi ci abbiamo creduto, altri alleati no. Solamente nella riunione di ieri sera del CDX eravamo tutti d'accordo al no a Mattarella."*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

L'impressione, comunque, è che il piano non sia riuscito alla lettera. L'obiettivo era portare Draghi al Quirinale e lo si sapeva da anni. Per questo motivo, Mattarella all'epoca spinse per tenere Conte e non bruciare l'elevato al governo, cosa poi fatta proprio per disperazione e insistenza di Renzi.

I giornali dei padroni non sono così entusiasti, nonostante tutto, e pure le reazioni sui social verso i politici ed anche verso il PDR non è delle migliori. 

Mattarella secondo me non voleva tornare al quirinale, a patto che lasciasse le chiavi a Draghi. Non penso che se avesse avuto in mente questa cosa in precedenza, avrebbe detto ripetutamente sempre "no al secondo mandato", salvo poi ripensarci e fare questo danno d'immagine. Il vero playmaker di Mattarella al quirinale, infatti, ora esce che è proprio Draghi. Evidentemente, qualcosa non stava andando e pure Biagio Izzo (Casini) al quirinale, forse, sarebbe stato un problema perfino maggiore perchè per il banchiere sarebbe stata un'umiliazione farsi prendere il posto da quello che sarebbe stato il pdr meno carismatico della storia.

Ora si stanno dando tutte le colpe al centrodestra, ma la verità è che il sistema (di distruzione del paese) oggi è stato semplicemente bloccato nel suo processo, in attesa che riprenda nei prossimi mesi. 

Ora tutti gli inceppi dell'ingranaggio, ce li faranno pagare a noi italiani, chiaramente.


----------



## danjr (29 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'impressione, comunque, è che il piano non sia riuscito alla lettera. L'obiettivo era portare Draghi al Quirinale e lo si sapeva da anni. Per questo motivo, Mattarella all'epoca spinse per tenere Conte e non bruciare l'elevato al governo, cosa poi fatta proprio per disperazione e insistenza di Renzi.
> 
> I giornali dei padroni non sono così entusiasti, nonostante tutto, e pure le reazioni sui social verso i politici ed anche verso il PDR non è delle migliori.
> 
> ...


Ora ci saranno altri e due round. Rimettere i partiti insieme e dovrebbe riuscire e poi portare Draghi al Quirinale, magari prima delle elezioni. Ecco, bisogna pregare che l'ultimo round non vada a segno e che il malcontento dei parlamentari su Draghi rimanga.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

La reazione contro Mattarella sta meravigliando anche me. Immaginavo più inchini, aureole e tappeti rossi.

Forse è reazione di pancia incontrollabile e poi l'opinione pubblica verrà come al solito "reindirizzata" da chi controlla i social e le solite piattaforme.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Fedriga, presidente delle regioni: "Mattarella indispensabile per camminare fuori dalla pandemia."*


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedriga, presidente delle regioni: "Mattarella indispensabile per camminare fuori dalla pandemia."*


Si iniziano a capire molte cose


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedriga, presidente delle regioni: "Mattarella indispensabile per camminare fuori dalla pandemia."*



Aahahahahahahahahaaahahahahahahah


----------



## Devil man (29 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aahahahahahahahahaaahahahahahahah



Lo avevo accennato prima... Con Mattarella ritorna la pandemia e le vaccinazioni forzate..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Non a caso da due giorni i soliti giornali hanno pubblicato articoli fuffa sul raffreddore Omicron 2.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Letta nipote senza vergogna
ha rifiutato quattro nomi di donne (Moratti, Casellati, Belloni, Cartabia), proprio lui che appena arrivato ha fatto dimettere i due capigruppo per metterci due elette "un partito così maschilista non ha cittadinanza in Europa"
e ora si vanta "campo largo esiste grazie a noi"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Letta nipote senza vergogna
> ha rifiutato quattro nomi di donne (Moratti, Casellati, Belloni, Cartabia), proprio lui che appena arrivato ha fatto dimettere i due capigruppo per metterci due elette "un partito così maschilista non ha cittadinanza in Europa"
> e ora si vanta "campo largo esiste grazie a noi"



Beh, la iper nazi femminista Boldrini ieri ha dichiarato senza peli nella lingua: "Le donne non sono tutte uguali" ir iferimento a quelle di centrodestra.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Io vedo che nei fatti, si sta facendo clamore mediatico sul flop del centrodestra nell'imporre un candidato, ma per il resto è stata solamente rinviata l'elezione del PDR. Ci possiamo ancora salvare, è stato bloccato il processo come ho detto prima. Gli unici dettagli: Salvini ha perso credibilità, Meloni ha preso consensi.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io vedo che nei fatti, si sta facendo clamore mediatico sul flop del centrodestra nell'imporre un candidato, ma per il resto è stata solamente rinviata l'elezione del PDR. Ci possiamo ancora salvare, è stato bloccato il processo come ho detto prima. Gli unici dettagli: Salvini ha perso credibilità, Meloni ha preso consensi.


alla prossima elezione però il pd non avrà pochi seggi come ora e tornerà a voler imporre un suo nome
il centro-destra ha comunque fallito un match point

certo che gli ex grillini e cani sciolti vari hanno dato uno spettacolo mai visto nella storia


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alla prossima elezione però il pd non avrà pochi seggi come ora e tornerà a voler imporre un suo nome
> il centro-destra ha comunque fallito un match point


L'obiettivo è mettere Draghi al Quirinale. La Meloni, se si gioca bene il malcontento, può spostare voti. Per me deve dire basta al centrodestra e aprire a nuove forze. E soprattutto, dire no al green pass. Poi magari torna con la Lega, però al momento se si comporterà così farà il botto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Toti: "Mattarella sereno e contento, non è avvilito. Si è messo a disposizione perché il parlamento è sovrano. Ha già messo il migliore tecnico possibile al governo.
Lo scenario politico dal 2018 è cambiato, basta con i protagonismi e i populismi. L'arrivo di Draghi ha stravolto le cose, siamo nella Terza Repubblica.
Alleanza con Renzi? Ne parliamo tra un anno. Ora dobbiamo fare una legge proporzionale. Tenteremo di fare una grande federazione che unisca tutte le piccole realtà di centro, se ci stanno anche Calenda, Mastella o la Bonino. "*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti: "Mattarella sereno e contento, non è avvilito. Si è messo a disposizione perché il parlamento è sovrano. Ha già messo il migliore tecnico possibile al governo.
> Lo scenario politico dal 2018 è cambiato, basta con i protagonismi e i populismi. L'arrivo di Draghi ha stravolto le cose, siamo nella Terza Repubblica.
> Alleanza con Renzi? Ne parliamo tra un anno. Ora dobbiamo fare una legge proporzionale. Tenteremo di fare una grande federazione che unisca tutte le piccole realtà di centro, se ci stanno anche Calenda, Mastella, Bonino e Forza Italia. "*



Ma guarda un po'...

Tutto quello che vi dicevo prima...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti: "Mattarella sereno e contento, non è avvilito. Si è messo a disposizione perché il parlamento è sovrano. Ha già messo il migliore tecnico possibile al governo.
> Lo scenario politico dal 2018 è cambiato, basta con i protagonismi e i populismi. L'arrivo di Draghi ha stravolto le cose, siamo nella Terza Repubblica.
> Alleanza con Renzi? Ne parliamo tra un anno. Ora dobbiamo fare una legge proporzionale. Tenteremo di fare una grande federazione che unisca tutte le piccole realtà di centro, se ci stanno anche Calenda, Mastella o la Bonino. "*


Ecco, se la Meloni se la continuerà a fare con questa gente, rimarrà sotto il 20%.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti: "Mattarella sereno e contento, non è avvilito. Si è messo a disposizione perché il parlamento è sovrano. Ha già messo il migliore tecnico possibile al governo.
> Lo scenario politico dal 2018 è cambiato, basta con i protagonismi e i populismi. L'arrivo di Draghi ha stravolto le cose, siamo nella Terza Repubblica.
> Alleanza con Renzi? Ne parliamo tra un anno. Ora dobbiamo fare una legge proporzionale. Tenteremo di fare una grande federazione che unisca tutte le piccole realtà di centro, se ci stanno anche Calenda, Mastella o la Bonino. "*



Questo maiale, nel suo piccolo, è un altro soggetto pericolosissimo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti: "Mattarella sereno e contento, non è avvilito. Si è messo a disposizione perché il parlamento è sovrano. Ha già messo il migliore tecnico possibile al governo.
> Lo scenario politico dal 2018 è cambiato, basta con i protagonismi e i populismi. L'arrivo di Draghi ha stravolto le cose, siamo nella Terza Repubblica.
> Alleanza con Renzi? Ne parliamo tra un anno. Ora dobbiamo fare una legge proporzionale. Tenteremo di fare una grande federazione che unisca tutte le piccole realtà di centro, se ci stanno anche Calenda, Mastella o la Bonino. "*



Allora La Russa ieri aveva ragione su questo viscido essere


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo è mettere Draghi al Quirinale. La Meloni, se si gioca bene il malcontento, può spostare voti. Per me deve dire basta al centrodestra e aprire a nuove forze. E soprattutto, dire no al green pass. Poi magari torna con la Lega, però al momento se si comporterà così farà il botto.


non penso sia così facile per Draghi, perchè da quest'anno arriveranno le riforme e i tagli alla popolazione per i soldi europei così arriverà il malcontento
il tempo degli onori per Draghi sta per terminare


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questo maiale, nel suo piccolo, è un altro soggetto pericolosissimo.


Per fare black humor, la caduta e la ricostruzione del Ponte di Genova sono stati una grazia per lui. Spero solo che l'abbiano ricostruito bene quel ponte, visto che tra chi ha contribuito c'era pure quel genio di Toninelli.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Detto questo, anche stavolta, per l'elezione PdR, il complottismo di MW ha cannato clamorosamente.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

imbarazzanti
vanno a prendere sui social le dichiarazioni di Salvini del 2015 su Mattarella quando qui si cambia idea in poche ore


>


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti: "Mattarella sereno e contento, non è avvilito. Si è messo a disposizione perché il parlamento è sovrano. Ha già messo il migliore tecnico possibile al governo.
> Lo scenario politico dal 2018 è cambiato, basta con i protagonismi e i populismi. L'arrivo di Draghi ha stravolto le cose, siamo nella Terza Repubblica.
> Alleanza con Renzi? Ne parliamo tra un anno. Ora dobbiamo fare una legge proporzionale. Tenteremo di fare una grande federazione che unisca tutte le piccole realtà di centro, se ci stanno anche Calenda, Mastella o la Bonino. "*


Quindi tripolarismo e proporzionale puro....come ampiamente previsto su questo forum


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> imbarazzanti
> vanno a prendere sui social le dichiarazioni di Salvini del 2015 su Mattarella quando qui si cambia idea in poche ore



Si spaccano in due per farci capire quanto siamo idioti a farci comandare da loro.

Ne fanno di tutte, arrivano pure ad umiliarsi e a contraddirsi giornalmente per dimostrarlo e farcene rendere conto. Non sanno letteralmente più che inventarsi.

Ma noi, duri, non sentiamo ragioni, coerenti fino alla fine. Che arriverà presto.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Giorgetti: "Serve una fase nuova per affrontare quest'anno".*


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

e di Amato non parla nessuno ?
votato presidente Corte, anche lui ha preso qualcosa dopo l'ennesima elezione dove esce tra i tecnici al Quirinale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giorgetti: "Serve una fase nuova per affrontare quest'anno".*



*Comunicato in accordo con Salvini.
Viene chiesto un incontro a Draghi con Giorgetti e Salvini.*


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque sembra che anche i più scemi e quelli che credono agli asini che volano, stiano aprendo almeno un po' gli occhi su questi delinquenti


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giorgetti: "Serve una fase nuova per affrontare quest'anno".*


eh come no, dal 1 febbraio saremo quasi gli unici in Europa con restrizioni forti
non ci sarà nessuna fase nuova, ma solo continuità con la vecchia in trincea covid e porcate economiche

non sarete neanche capaci di subordinare la continuità di governo con il ritorno ad una sorta di pseudonormalità


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Giornale: Secondo Giorgetti la legislatura è da ritenersi conclusa.*


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Secondo Giorgetti la legislatura è da ritenersi conclusa.*


attenzione a darlo per dimesso, ora arriveranno le telefonate e gli incontri per riportarlo a cuccia
basta che ci parli il drago...


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Secondo Giorgetti la legislatura è da ritenersi conclusa.*


Quindi Lega che cerca nuovi consensi e torna all'opposizione lasciando al governo la Maggioranza Ursula?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Secondo Giorgetti la legislatura è da ritenersi conclusa.*



Allora prepariamoci la vasellina per i prossimi 12 mesi..


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora prepariamoci la vasellina per i prossimi 12 mesi..


Senza. 
Pure quella ci hanno tolto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Senaldi: "Giorgetti si dimetterà non in polemica contro Salvini, ma per ritornare alla casa madre nella lega per non essere coinvolto in un governo che diventerà molto impopolare.
Draghi diventerà leader del centrosinistra nelle prossime elezioni."*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Senza.
> Pure quella ci hanno tolto.



Aia..
Quindi ora avanti con pd,5stalle,traditori di FI + Speranza ?
Tante belle cose all'orizzonte,tra vaccino obbligatorio per gli over 1,ddl zan che tornerà alla carica,porti ancora più spalancati,magari rimettiamo in moto anche mare nostrum per ricevere l'applauso dall'europa (che anche stavolta non si farà carico neanche del 2% di immigrati che traghetteremo in Italia)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Ancora Senaldi: "Era già tutto deciso per la Belloni, accordo totale.
Una volta che Salvini si è attribuito la nomina, il PD e Di Maio si sono sfilati per non dargli il ruolo di kingmaker."*


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aia..
> Quindi ora avanti con pd,5stalle,traditori di FI + Speranza ?
> Tante belle cose all'orizzonte,tra vaccino obbligatorio per gli over 1,ddl zan che tornerà alla carica,porti ancora più spalancati,magari rimettiamo in moto anche mare nostrum per ricevere l'applauso dall'europa (che anche stavolta non si farà carico neanche del 2% di immigrati che traghetteremo in Italia)


Io dico solo che l'ascesa politica di certi personaggi andrebbe studiata.
Io mi rifiuto di credere che certi ******* possano avere votanti che li portano su.

Anche la troppa democrazia, se poggia su ignoranza e malaffare, è deleteria.

Giusto un alieno potrebbe salvare questo paese.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Senaldi: "Giorgetti si dimetterà non in polemica contro Salvini, ma per ritornare alla casa madre nella lega per non essere coinvolto in un governo che diventerà molto impopolare.
> Draghi diventerà leader del centrosinistra nelle prossime elezioni."*



centrosinistra da intendere ovviamente come massoneria, alta finanza, delinquenti vari e gente che vuole questa nazione di in ginocchio.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aia..
> Quindi ora avanti con pd,5stalle,traditori di FI + Speranza ?
> Tante belle cose all'orizzonte,tra vaccino obbligatorio per gli over 1,ddl zan che tornerà alla carica,porti ancora più spalancati,magari rimettiamo in moto anche mare nostrum per ricevere l'applauso dall'europa (che anche stavolta non si farà carico neanche del 2% di immigrati che traghetteremo in Italia)


Aggiungi i vari cespugli centristi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Berlusconi in questo momento è furioso. Con me? No, con i suoi..."*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Senaldi: "Giorgetti si dimetterà non in polemica contro Salvini, ma per ritornare alla casa madre nella lega per non essere coinvolto in un governo che diventerà molto impopolare.
> Draghi diventerà leader del centrosinistra nelle prossime elezioni."*


Non penso che Draghi si esporrà così tanto. Deve fare la parte dell'"indipendente" per poi essere eletto al quirinale.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Berlusconi in questo momento è furioso. Con me? No, con i suoi..."*


Berlusconi ha progettato di portarsi nella tomba i suoi tesori.
Ci sono anche Milan e partito tra questi.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*La Russa al TG1: "Centrodestra da rifondare".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Giorgetti: "Resto nel governo, no dimissioni. Serve una nuova condotta per gli alleati di governo. Più attenzione alle riforme che ci interessano. Per questo io e Salvini chiediamo incontro con Draghi."*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Libero Quotidiano: "Sarà Draghi-bis e un anno di lacrime e sangue prima delle elezioni. Sarebbe questo il motivo dell'addio di Giorgetti".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Giorgetti: "Resto nel governo, no dimissioni. Serve una nuova condotta per gli alleati di governo. Più attenzione alle riforme che ci interessano. Per questo io e Salvini chiediamo incontro con Draghi."*



Questo non si capisce a che gioco sta giocando... uno che è sempre in dieci tavoli diversi ad accoltellare questo e quello....


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Senaldi: "Giorgetti si dimetterà non in polemica contro Salvini, ma per ritornare alla casa madre nella lega per non essere coinvolto in un governo che diventerà molto impopolare.
> Draghi diventerà leader del centrosinistra nelle prossime elezioni."*


Chi l’avrebbe mai detto 
Quasi peggio di Conte praticamente


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Libero Quotidiano: "Sarà Draghi-bis e un anno di lacrime e sangue prima delle elezioni. Sarebbe questo il motivo dell'addio di Giorgetti".*


Mi sa che la Lega a questo punto lascia, oppure si scinderà. In ogni caso, non si sta rivelando così facile confermare il nuovo governo, quindi bene così sperando non si formi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Senaldi: "Era già tutto deciso per la Belloni, accordo totale.*
> *Una volta che Salvini si è attribuito la nomina, il PD e Di Maio si sono sfilati per non dargli il ruolo di kingmaker."*



Fosse vero,allora qui l'asino è gigino.
Certo,è anche vero che a lui fa comodo rimanere a fare l'asino ragliante sulla poltrona degli esteri per altri 12 mesi...


----------



## danjr (29 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Quindi Lega che cerca nuovi consensi e torna all'opposizione lasciando al governo la Maggioranza Ursula?


Mah, senza lega non c’è una vera maggioranza


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che la Lega a questo punto lascia, oppure si scinderà. In ogni caso, non si sta rivelando così facile confermare il nuovo governo, quindi bene così sperando non si formi.


Magari torna all'opposizione per fare un anno di campagna elettorale con le mani libere...qualcuno qui dentro l'aveva scritto


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Magari torna all'opposizione per fare un anno di campagna elettorale con le mani libere...qualcuno qui dentro l'aveva scritto


Andare all'opposizione con Draghi premier sarà più difficile. Come ho detto prima, il piano non è andato come sperato da tutti, al di là della figuraccia di Salvini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fosse vero,allora qui l'asino è gigino.
> Certo,è anche vero che a lui fa comodo rimanere a fare l'asino ragliante sulla poltrona degli esteri per altri 12 mesi...



Credo che la Belloni, dopo 7 mesi passati nei servizi segreti, avrebbe avuto tra le mani materiale scottante su moltissimi politici.
E diventando capo del CSM...

Pensate alla reazione d Renzi ieri sera, all'annuncio della Belloni era come se gli avessero ucciso la moglie...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Mattarella sarà stra eletto, però chissà se farà il botto un nome di opposizione che gli ruberà un po' di voti. Qualche sorpresina, giusto per lanciare nuove dinamiche in questa telenovela.


----------



## Raryof (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che la Lega a questo punto lascia, oppure si scinderà. In ogni caso, non si sta rivelando così facile confermare il nuovo governo, quindi bene così sperando non si formi.


Per me se non mollano ora arrivano alle elezioni col 2%, se sono dentro sono complici.
Incredibile come li abbiano intortati, se non puoi superarli alle elezioni falli tuoi amici e poi fagli bruciare lentamente il consenso, più semplice quando hai il PdR che è uno dei tuoi e governi senza aver mai avuto la maggioranza negli ultimi 15 anni, ma adesso perché la Lega dovrebbe rimanere? non ha senso, hanno perso, lasciassero finire il lavoro a Draghi, Salvini è stato uno useful idiot e ha fatto quello che tutti si aspettavano, tenuto in piedi un governo feccia e anti italiano prima di fallire pure l'unica scelta che forse gli spettava veramente dopo tanti anni.
Ora a tutta sul green pass illimitato e porti aperti, c'è solo un anno di tempo per bruciare pure la Meloni.
C'è da superare una "fredda" estate dove bisognerà vaccinarsi tutti quanti per arrivare "coperti" ai mesi caldi invernali.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Giorgetti: "Resto nel governo, no dimissioni. *


eccolo, pochi minuti dopo si conferma


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Mattarella:

"Prendo atto della situazione e sciolgo le Camere"
























































Mattarella:

"Ringrazio tutti i partiti di maggioranza per questo esercizio di democrazia, viva l'italia"


chissà quale delle due


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Mattarella:
> 
> "Prendo atto della situazione e sciolgo le camere"
> 
> ...


Mannaccia pure a te, mi hai fatto prendere un colpo...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Senaldi: "Era già tutto deciso per la Belloni, accordo totale.*
> *Una volta che Salvini si è attribuito la nomina, il PD e Di Maio si sono sfilati per non dargli il ruolo di kingmaker."*


Salvini il kingmaker


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> eccolo, pochi minuti dopo si conferma



L'indiscrezione è che Mattarella abbia accettato con condizione che il governo resti come prima.
Da qui il dietrofront di Giorgetti.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'indiscrezione è che Mattarella abbia accettato con condizione che il governo resti come prima.
> Da qui il dietrofront di Giorgetti.


Figuriamoci. Ora devono psssare alla soluzione finale questi delinquenti


----------



## Devil man (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo non si capisce a che gioco sta giocando... uno che è sempre in dieci tavoli diversi ad accoltellare questo e quello....



E sta gente l'ha presa Salvini.. Ricordiamocelo


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Sto rivedendo la reazione di Renzi ieri da Mentana. Una roba imbarazzante (e per certi versi anche inquietante viste le motivazioni che ha dato) ed il giorno dopo, di conseguenza, tutti quanti che hanno chinato il capo. Chissà che casino sarà scoppiato dopo l'accordo Salvini, Conte e Letta. Senaldi secondo me ha sparato una grande minchiata, chissà che roba sporca c'è dietro.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'indiscrezione è che Mattarella abbia accettato con condizione che il governo resti come prima.
> Da qui il dietrofront di Giorgetti.


Sia mai che venga rimpiazzato Speranza...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto rivedendo la reazione di Renzi ieri da Mentana. Una roba imbarazzante (e per certi versi anche inquietante viste le motivazioni che ha dato) ed il giorno dopo, di conseguenza, tutti quanti che hanno chinato il capo. Chissà che casino sarà scoppiato dopo l'accordo Salvini, Conte e Letta. Senaldi secondo me ha sparato una grande minchiata, chissà che roba sporca c'è dietro.


Spero che Il Fatto Quotidiano, che odia Renzi quanto Berlusconi, ci faccia una bella indagine su. Perchè questa roba è seria, e nessuno ne ha parlato e non hanno nemmeno provato a fare la conta come per la Casellati. Un dietrofront record e dalle tempistiche inquietanti.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto rivedendo la reazione di Renzi ieri da Mentana. Una roba imbarazzante (e per certi versi anche inquietante viste le motivazioni che ha dato) ed il giorno dopo, di conseguenza, tutti quanti che hanno chinato il capo. Chissà che casino sarà scoppiato dopo l'accordo Salvini, Conte e Letta. Senaldi secondo me ha sparato una grande minchiata, chissà che roba sporca c'è dietro.


La Belloni in 7 mesi ai servizi segreti qualcosina sui nostri politici deve avere letto nei vari dossier dunque...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Senaldi: "Era già tutto deciso per la Belloni, accordo totale.*
> *Una volta che Salvini si è attribuito la nomina, il PD e Di Maio si sono sfilati per non dargli il ruolo di kingmaker."*


Sì, proprio. La candidatura fino a mezzanotte-l'una era data per certa.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Gennaio 2022)

L unico vero rischio è che facciano il proporzionale anestetizzando il sacco di voti che prenderà fdi per il resto mano al portafogli perché mo so caxxi


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Spero che Il Fatto Quotidiano, che odia Renzi quanto Berlusconi, ci faccia una bella indagine su. Perchè questa roba è seria, e nessuno ne ha parlato e non hanno nemmeno provato a fare la conta come per la Casellati. Un dietrofront record e dalle tempistiche inquietanti.


ho già riportato che Gomez in diretta su rai1 a pranzo ne ha parlato, ma subito zittito da Maggioni (piazzata da Renzi alla presidenza RAI)

comunque, come pensavo ieri notte, anche stavolta il motto "speriamo sia femmina" è andato a vuoto
porta più sfiga di "filtra cauto ottimismo"


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

comunque stavo pensando chi fossero gli altri nomi fatti da Salvini, ha detto di averne proposti ben 22

con quelli noti siamo a 1/3..

Berlusconi, Nordio, Moratti, Pera, Casellati, Cartabia, Belloni, Cassese (forse)

e poi ?

Casini ha detto no


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Ho scritto a Draghi e chiesto un incontro a tre dove discutere di tutto: sicuramente però la legge elettorale non è una priorità. Se nel giorno dell'elezione di Mattarella il nostro alleato di governo parla di passare mesi in Parlamento per rifare la legge elettorale allora vuol dire che abbiamo delle priorità diverse.
Rimpasto? Ne parleremo con Draghi, se c'è qualche ministro che non ha voglia di lavorare o di non essere coerenti è giusto che ne parliamo, ma da lunedì.

Giorgetti: "Vedo che Letta - pronti, partenza e via - ha chiesto una legge elettorale proporzionale... Non è una questione di rimpasto. Già i problemi sono rilevanti se siamo una squadra, dobbiamo essere una squadra.
Io ho posto un tema con tranquillità e anche per serietà. Siamo contentissimi di come è finita e poi si ricomincia a lavorare. Ma se c'è una crisi aziendale non è che la colpa può essere della Lega di Giorgetti... Se comincia questo gioco qui non finisce più. Sto dicendo che andiamo avanti però le cose vanno tarate."*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Ho scritto a Draghi e chiesto un incontro a tre dove discutere di tutto: sicuramente però la legge elettorale non è una priorità. Se nel giorno dell'elezione di Mattarella il nostro alleato di governo parla di passare mesi in Parlamento per rifare la legge elettorale allora vuol dire che abbiamo delle priorità diverse.
> Rimpasto? Ne parleremo con Draghi, se c'è qualche ministro che non ha voglia di lavorare o di non essere coerenti è giusto che ne parliamo, ma da lunedì.
> 
> Giorgetti: "Vedo che Letta - pronti, partenza e via - ha chiesto una legge elettorale proporzionale... Non è una questione di rimpasto. Già i problemi sono rilevanti se siamo una squadra, dobbiamo essere una squadra.
> Io ho posto un tema con tranquillità e anche per serietà. Siamo contentissimi di come è finita e poi si ricomincia a lavorare. Ma se c'è una crisi aziendale non è che la colpa può essere della Lega di Giorgetti... Se comincia questo gioco qui non finisce più. Sto dicendo che andiamo avanti però le cose vanno tarate."*


"Abbiamo priorità diverse". Come a dire "ok, la pensiamo diversamente, ma tiriamo avanti". Nessuno che minaccia la caduta di questo governo assassino.


----------



## Devil man (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Ho scritto a Draghi e chiesto un incontro a tre dove discutere di tutto: sicuramente però la legge elettorale non è una priorità. Se nel giorno dell'elezione di Mattarella il nostro alleato di governo parla di passare mesi in Parlamento per rifare la legge elettorale allora vuol dire che abbiamo delle priorità diverse.
> Rimpasto? Ne parleremo con Draghi, se c'è qualche ministro che non ha voglia di lavorare o di non essere coerenti è giusto che ne parliamo, ma da lunedì.
> 
> Giorgetti: "Vedo che Letta - pronti, partenza e via - ha chiesto una legge elettorale proporzionale... Non è una questione di rimpasto. Già i problemi sono rilevanti se siamo una squadra, dobbiamo essere una squadra.
> Io ho posto un tema con tranquillità e anche per serietà. Siamo contentissimi di come è finita e poi si ricomincia a lavorare. Ma se c'è una crisi aziendale non è che la colpa può essere della Lega di Giorgetti... Se comincia questo gioco qui non finisce più. Sto dicendo che andiamo avanti però le cose vanno tarate."*



Che schifo... Mi fanno vomitare minacciano le dimissioni per avere l'immunità...ma andate a lavorare maledetti...


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

disegno di legge piddino del mese scorso 



>


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "No della Meloni? Lei è all'opposizione, noi votiamo Mattarella perchè siamo nel governo, dalla parte della maggioranza degli italiani".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini a TGLA7: "Belloni servitrice degli italiani, che mi è stata proposta da PD e M5S. Avevo capito che ogni proposta del centrodestra veniva rifiutata. Conte e Letta, mi avevano fatto nell'incontro cinque nomi. Io gli ho detto 'datemi 2 ore' e torno...Poi di notte ho capito che questo nome era stato ritirato e Renzi ha parlato male di questa signora che serve il paese. Ho proposto stamattina il ministro Cartabia, non è della Lega, non ha tessere di partito, ha fatto riforma della giustizia. Mi è stato detto di no, allora mi sono arreso".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini a TGLA7: "Belloni servitrice degli italiani, che mi è stata proposta da PD e M5S. Avevo capito che ogni proposta del centrodestra veniva rifiutata. Conte e Letta, mi avevano fatto nell'incontro cinque nomi. Io gli ho detto 'datemi 2 ore' e torno...Poi di notte ho capito che questo nome era stato ritirato e Renzi ha parlato male di questa signora che serve il paese. Ho proposto stamattina il ministro Cartabia, non è della Lega, non ha tessere di partito, ha fatto riforma della giustizia. Mi è stato detto di no, allora mi sono arreso".*


Chiaramente, colui che ha detto no, anche alla Cartabia, è stato lo stesso Draghi sottomentite spoglie. Come è stato lui, che ha pressato per il Mattarella-bis.


----------



## Rudi84 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "No della Meloni? Lei è all'opposizione, noi votiamo Mattarella perchè siamo nel governo, dalla parte della maggioranza degli italiani".*


E' andato ormai (e lo dico da leghista)


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Giorgetti? Ha voluto solo dire che se c'è una maggioranza che fa, non ci può essere un alleato che disfa".*


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Giorgia Meloni posta la foto della dirigenza di Fratelli d'Italia e commenta

"In questo squallido teatrino sono orgogliosa di rappresentare un Partito che non ha mai tradito la parola data. Anche oggi in Aula non ci piegheremo all’ennesimo inciucio tra partiti. 
Continuiamo a batterci per rappresentare gli italiani. 
Noi possiamo ancora guardarvi negli occhi"*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini punzecchia Forza Italia: "Se io e la Meloni abbiamo sempre votato insieme, qualcuno del centrodestra è andato dall'altra parte".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini a TGLA7: "Se la proposta della Belloni dava fastidio per l'asse con Meloni e M5S? No, non facevo questi calcoli. Non mi interessa la maglietta, ma la qualità. La Belloni era una persona eccellente e gli ho dato il mio appoggio. Alla Belloni non ci avevo pensato, me l'avevano proposta Conte e Letta. Se assieme alla Cartabia ho proposto anche Cingolani? Cartabia confermo che l'ho proposta stamattina, gli altri nomi me li tengo per me".*


----------



## pazzomania (29 Gennaio 2022)

Poverino sto guardando Salvini a La7, mi fa quasi pena.
Come dico sempre non è cattivo, è solo uno normale e non all'altezza per certi palcoscenici.

Quando si è sfogato dicendo che lo trattano come un minus habens mi è sinceramente spiaciuto.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Gennaio 2022)

mi fanno ridere gli articoletti sui bambini di 10 anni fan di Mattarella che esultano per lui, io a 10 anni conoscevo solo il pallone e le mini 4wd


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Futuro del centrodestra? Di sicuro non è un'alleanza granitica. Si voterà la riforma della giustizia e per questo serve unione".

Mentana: "Di sicuro con Berlusconi in questo caso la penserete uguale".

Salvini: "Si, ma non hanno votato la loro candidata presidente. In ogni caso, oggi c'è da dire 'grazie a Mattarella'. Di Maio e l'impeachment che voleva fargli? Ha cambiato idea probabilmente. Non giudico il presidente della Repubblica che rispetto, ma esprimo un mio auspicio. Visto che è il capo del CSM, in questi mesi ne sono emersi di tutti i colori tra Palamara, Cassazione...E spero che riporti equilibrio in questo. Il discorso di Conte nel 2019 contro di me nella seduta? Io non porto rancori. Renzi? Ieri, mia figlia mi ha detto 'chi è quel signore che ti chiama gormito'?...Non sapevo chi fosse un gormito...Lavoro e vado avanti".*


----------



## Devil man (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Futuro del centrodestra? Di sicuro non è un'alleanza granitica. Si voterà la riforma della giustizia e per questo serve unione".
> 
> Mentana: "Di sicuro con Berlusconi in questo caso la penserete uguale".
> 
> Salvini: "Si, ma non hanno votato la loro candidata presidente. In ogni caso, oggi c'è da dire 'grazie a Mattarella'. Di Maio e l'impeachment che voleva fargli? Ha cambiato idea probabilmente. Non giudico il presidente della Repubblica che rispetto, ma esprimo un mio auspicio. Visto che è il capo del CSM, in questi mesi ne sono emersi di tutti i colori tra Palamara, Cassazione...E spero che riporti equilibrio in questo. Il discorso di Conte nel 2019 contro di me nella seduta? Io non porto rancori. Renzi? Ieri, mia figlia mi ha detto 'chi è quel signore che ti chiama gormito'?...Non sapevo chi fosse un gormito...Lavoro e vado avanti".*



Che pena... ritirati.. stai messo male.. più parli più ti affossi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Letta: "La matita con la quale ho appena votato Mattarella... Me la tengo tra i ricordi. Belli."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "La matita con la quale ho appena votato Mattarella... Me la tengo tra i ricordi. Belli."*



La può conservare in un posto sicuro, infilandosela in un certo posto....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi fanno ridere gli articoletti sui bambini di 10 anni fan di Mattarella che esultano per lui, io a 10 anni conoscevo solo il pallone e le mini 4wd



Lo sta insultando mezzo mondo per la sua falsità. 
Ma in ogni argomento, per "porre rimedio", tirano sempre in ballo i bambini...


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "La matita con la quale ho appena votato Mattarella... Me la tengo tra i ricordi. Belli."*



Ma guarda te che razza di ******* abbiamo al vertice della nazione. Una maledetta matita è tutto quello sul quale commenta.

Andiamo avanti con le matite, vai, quelle ci fanno mangiare, come altri 7 anni di quotidiane celebrazioni ebraiche e giorni della memoria antifascistahhh che ci proprinerà il nostro PdR.

Queste sono le cose che contano oggi. Ma noi ce ne stiamo con le mani in mano, non si scappa.


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "La matita con la quale ho appena votato Mattarella... Me la tengo tra i ricordi. Belli."*


questo ieri pomeriggio stava per tornare a Parigi con il trolley, così come è venuto.
con un presidente di destra le dimissioni erano praticamente scontate
ogni giorno di questa settimana il pd ha perso tanti elettori, visto che non hanno toccato palla
gli hanno salvato il culo


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque si parla tanto di proporzionale, ma per me sarebbe il più grande piacere alla Meloni, così ha la scusante di non fare alleanze prima delle elezioni ed andare da sola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque si parla tanto di proporzionale, ma per me sarebbe il più grande piacere alla Meloni, così ha la scusante di non fare alleanze prima delle elezioni ed andare da sola.



Può prendere anche il 40% da sola, ma poi post elezioni con il proporzionale nessuno se la prende per fare le alleanze di governo, si unisce il restante 60%.
Farebbe la fine della Le Pen, ci sono altri tanti esempi in Europa.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque si parla tanto di proporzionale, ma per me sarebbe il più grande piacere alla Meloni, così ha la scusante di non fare alleanze prima delle elezioni ed andare da sola.


Per fare che opposizione a vita? Perché quello può fare anche col 40percento


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Può prendere anche il 40% da sola, ma poi post elezioni con il proporzionale nessuno se la prende per fare le alleanze di governo, si unisce i lrestante 60%.
> Farebbe la fine della Le Pen.


Si è un progetto politico che durerà anni, però questa destra va rinnovata. Andare appresso a Berlusconi, Toti è veramente imbarazzante.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si è un progetto politico che durerà anni, però questa destra va rinnovata. Andare appresso a Berlusconi, Toti è veramente imbarazzante.


Dovrebbero farsi chiamare "Fratelli d'Italia-No Green pass" e prenderebbero già una bella percentuale.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "La matita con la quale ho appena votato Mattarella... Me la tengo tra i ricordi. Belli."*


Ma perché questo è così idiota?


----------



## Andris (29 Gennaio 2022)

che amarezza, avevo già in mente il nuovo avatar
toccherà tenere Mattarella e il suo tutto bene giurato sulla siringa italiana

"Avevo altri piani ma rispetto il Parlamento"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si è un progetto politico che durerà anni, però questa destra va rinnovata. Andare appresso a Berlusconi, Toti è veramente imbarazzante.



Toti è andato.
Purtroppo per governare Forza italia al momento è indispensabile con il suo 8%, è matematica.
Né la lega né la meloni aumenteranno in un anno di 8 percentuali sugli avversari, a un aumento della Meloni corrisponderà un abbassamento della lega.

Anzi, invece che il proporzionale servirebbe un fortissimo maggioritario con premio di maggioranza per avere larghi numeri e rendere ininfluente Forza italia, cacciandoli dal governo di CDX dopo un anno o due.

Se hanno qualche speranza di governare devono farlo subito alle prossime elezioni e sfruttare l'occasione.
Con 7 anni di Mattarella (e penso Draghi) come Presidente e altri 5 anni di PD, impossibile prevedere il futuro.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Toti è andato.
> Purtroppo per governare Forza italia al momento è indispensabile con il suo* 8%, è matematica.*
> Né la lega né la meloni aumenteranno in un anno di 8 percentuali sugli avversari.
> 
> ...


Sicuro? Per me crollano al 3-4%.


----------



## Sam (29 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al via la settima votazione al Colle, che sarà ancora un nulla di fatto con schede bianche e astensioni, anche se si prevede un boom di voti per Mattarella.
> Spaccature tra i partiti e coalizioni frantumate sia a sinistra che a destra, scenario politico sconvolto.
> 
> Sarà nulla di fatto anche alla settima votazione, ma ora i leader dei partiti stanno deponendo le armi e sono orientati a chiedere a Mattarella di restare altri 7 anni.
> ...


La Repubblica Parlamentare non perde mai occasione per rivelarsi un vero e proprio cancro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Per me crollano al 3-4%.



Secondo me di riffa e di raffa i berluscones un 8% lo raccattano sempre...


----------

